# Special Economic Zones (SEZ), under CPEC



## ghazi52

22 Chinese Companies are building production units in Faisalabad's Allama Iqbal Industrial City and has attracted FDI of US$1.8 Billion

The provincial government has invited bids for the development of Allama Iqbal Industrial City. The decision was made on Wednesday after formally launching priority special economic zones (SEZ), under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), to accelerate economic activities and generate employment opportunities for the youth.

Faisalabad Industrial Estate Development and Management Company (FIEDMC) Chairman Mian Kashif Ashfaq said that the Allama Iqbal Industrial City has been planned over an area of 4,000 acres. He added it is strategically located on Motorway M-4 near Sahianwala Interchange, Faisalabad.

He added that the main boulevard, entrance gate and boundary wall will be completed within six months. "These special economic zones are the largest in the country, spread over 8,500 acres."

He further said that M-3 Industrial City has attracted foreign direct investment of US$1.8 billion and investment from local industrialists.

The chairman highlighted that more than 22 Chinese companies have started building their infrastructure in M-3 Industrial City. "We have developed a supportive infrastructure and established a one-window service centre, especially for Chinese companies

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## ghazi52

Pre launch investment agreements of Allama Iqbal Industrial City Faisalabad = $1.01 Billion Dollars investment

1. Yongzhao Import and Export Liability Co. Ltd. (Investment $600 million) (Steel Industry) 
2. Oreal Ceramic (Fujian) (investment $70 million) (Ceramic Sector) 
3. Wenzhau Yanhui industrail co. Ltd. (Investment $70 million) (Ceramic Sector) 
4. Brother Ceramic (Investment $70 million) (Ceramic Sector) 
5. Din Industries Ltd. (Investment $70 million) (Textile Sector) 
6. Quality Flavours (Investment $5 million) (Flavour Sector) 
7. Suraj Cotton Mills Ltd. (Investment $25 million) (Textile Sector) 
8. Orient Electronics (Investment $100 million) (Float Glass Sector) 
9. Image Garments (investment $1 million) (Garments Sector) 
10. Classique Textile (Investment $2 million) (Textile Sector) 
11. Popular Dyes Co. Ltd. (Investment $1 million) (Textile Chemical) 

Following facilities will be available in Allama Iqbal Industrial Zone Faisalabad :

1. Hospital
2. Parks
3. 4 star hotels
4. Parks / Grounds
5. Day Care Center
6. Expo Center
7. Commercial Area
8. Labour complex
9. Petrol Pumps

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Paul2

What other Chinese companies are there?


----------



## Verve

Good for my home city. It's a good location for SEZ as well due to being central in the motorway network and away from Lahore (and border) that will be run over during the final war.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Kompromat

A mega SEZ is being planned for the Central region, including areas of three provinces. It'll be built on a 20,000 acre plot of land if approved. One of the biggest industrial estates in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## maverick1977

how many SEZs are planned in Pakistan and where? can someone share plans on when they will go live?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

Horus said:


> A mega SEZ is being planned for the Central region, including areas of three provinces. It'll be built on a 20,000 acre plot of land if approved. One of the biggest industrial estates in the region.



By Central region, where do you mean?


----------



## ghazi52

*https://www.facebook.com/cpeccity*



*PESHAWAR: With the second phase of the China-Pakistan free trade pact going live at the turn of the year, the provincial government has called for expediting work on the CPEC City being built in Nowshera.*

This was directed by Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) Chief Minister Mahmood Khan on Monday as he chaired a review meeting on the Naya Pakistan Housing Programme, the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) City in Nowshera and the Peshawar Model Town.


*On the CPEC City, he was briefed that around 40,000 Kanal of land has been acquired for the project while they are in the process of acquiring another 40,000 kanals of land.*

Officials said that they are working to resolve the reservations of locals soon after a meeting with the relevant authorities.

The chief minister directed to complete the CPEC City project on a priority basis and ordered to convene another meeting on it.

He further directed to review the housing plan of the federal government, assuring that the provincial government will facilitate in planning housing schemes in the province.

Mahmood also directed to design a comprehensive action plan to ensure that housing schemes are initiated in Hangu and the Peshawar Model Town. The meeting was told that a summary for the Surizai Housing Scheme has already been approved and a PDWP document is expected to be prepared this month.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The recently launched Special Economic Zone (SEZ) under China Pakistan *Economic Corridor (*CPEC) in Faisalabad would create around 70,000 new jobs within a year while it will also absorb as many as 400,000 skilled workers in four years.

According to the estimates of Faisalabad Industrial Development and Management Company (FIEDMC), more than 400,000 trained employees would be required for different departments in the special economic zones. After successful venture of M-3 Industrial City and Value Addition City under FIEDMC, Allama Iqbal Industrial City, a prioritized Special Economic Zone of CPEC, has turned a centre of attraction for investors across the globe, FIEDMC Chairman Mian Kashif Ashfaq told APP here on Friday.

Approximately, more than Rs 357 billion has been invested in the Zones and the government has announced that all investors would enjoy a 10 years tax holiday and duty free import of plants, machinery, raw material and other equipment. The FIEDMC Chairman informed that for the provision of the skilled manpower, an agreement was in final stage with a German institution GIZ, Fouji Foundation and Punjab Vocational Training Council.

FIEDMC will provide them land where these institutions will set up their training centers. In this regard, FIEDMC is also consulting the industry so that training to be imparted to students in accordance to their future need.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Japanese, Korean firms interested in Dhabeji SEZ near Karachi
*
Date for submission of bids has been extended to April 20 due to high demand

Japanese and Korean companies have jumped into the race of developing industrial zones in Pakistan alongside Chinese firms ahead of the expected relocation of some Beijing industries in the country.

As many as 30 national and internationally reputed companies have shown keen interest to develop Dhabeji Special Economic Zone (SEZ), which is a project of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) near Karachi at Dhabeji, said Sindh Special Economic Zones Management Company (SEZMC) Chief Executive Officer Abdul Azeem Uqaili

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: Special Economic Zones (SEZs) would help country enhancing export by US $ 1 billion to US $ 1.5 billion per annum in the short-run by ensuring effective and comprehensive planning.

In a statement issued here on Sunday, Faisalabad Industrial Estate Development and Management Company (FIEDMC) Chief, Mian Kashif said FIEDMC a successful entity of combination of public private sectors partnership and first ever state of the art will ultimately turn into a economic engine of country progress through China Pakistan Economic Corridor initiatives.
Appreciating economic vision of Prime Minister Imran Khan, he said Premier has directed all the concerned departments to remove hurdles in the way of development of SEZs and establish them on priority basis.

Fortunately, he said almost hundred percent plots in M-3 Industrial Estate have already been sold out while hundreds of units have become operational and were playing their role in providing exportable surplus in addition to accommodating thousands of workers.

Mian Kashif said the industrial city would house more than 400, textile, steel, pharmaceutical, engineering, chemical, food processing, plastic and agriculture appliances units in addition to providing jobs to 250 thousand workers.

He claimed that the city was also expected to attract Rs. 400 billion local and foreign direct investment which would help Pakistan to stabilize its economy.

He further said that Faisalabad was strategically located in the heart of Pakistan and was flanked by two motorways passing from its eastern and western sides.

He said that this city has a unique privilege to contribute 60 percent towards textile exports and 45 percent towards total exports of the country.

He further said that it was not only restricted to textile which was its iconic identification but hundreds of SMEs hailing from chemicals, steel, food processing and others were also playing their role in the overall economy of Pakistan.

FIEDMC Chairman further said investors from China, Turkey, Korea and Britain have pumped US$ 1.10 billion and their confidence in Pakistan have been restored as they are also bringing more investors from their respective country to invest in SEZs.

He said these investors expressed their eagerness to explore the possibility of investment in diverse sectors of Pakistan especially in ceramics, chemicals, steel, food processing and automobiles.
He said Prime Minister Imran Khan clearly directed them to focus on developing such industry in SEZs which is based on export and import substitution to restrict the import bill.

He said the good thing is that a number of Chinese industries have started pumping investment in SEZs and apparently the reason behind this is that the production cost in China has increased and another factor which is making Pakistan one of the beneficiaries of on-going US China trade war.

Mian Kashif also emphasized that consistent policies were imperative to attract foreign investment into the country, which could lead the economy towards sustainable growth.

He said industries operating in the FIEDMC will have an immediate access to high-quality infrastructure, un-interrupted power supply, public facilities and support services along with simpler ease of doing business.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Latest pics of some factories just completed in Gwadar Free Zone-1, a lot of interest by new investors. Gwadar *Port *visible in first pic in background.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

. Goals 

By 2020, the CPEC strive to take the initial shape, major bottlenecks to Pakistan’s economic and social development shall be basically addressed, and the CPEC shall start to boost the economic growth along it for both countries.

By 2025, the CPEC building strive to be basically done, the industrial system approximately complete, major economic functions brought into play in a holistic way, the people’s livelihood along the CPEC signicantly improved, regional economic development more balanced, and all the goals of Vision 2025 achieved.


By 2030, the CPEC building strive to be entirely accomplished, the endogenous mechanism for sustainable economic growth in place, the CPEC’s role in stimulating economic growth in Central Asia and South Asia brought into holistic play, and South Asia shall grow into an international economic zone with global inuence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Project* ............................*Rashakai Economic Zone , M-1, Nowshera*


Project Objective

The main objective of the project for Government of KP and by extension KPEZDMC, is to promote industrialization through optimally priced, world-class industrial infrastructure in the province, which enables industrial investment, job creation and economic uplift.
The project also provides an opportunity for the Government of KP to generate some non-tax revenue through KPEZDMC. This reduces the financial burden on the exchequer, as KPEZDMC can cover some of its costs, liabilities, etc., and plough-back the earnings into further development of industrial infrastructure. 
The execution of the project is conceived in the PPP mode, whereby KPEZDMC creates an investment 'nest' or 'protected envelope' wherein foreign investment from CRBC and Zone Enterprises can function with reasonable security and facility.
Pakistani professionals and engineers will be able to work in the SPV Company, resulting in capacity building in the development, management and operations of industrial parks and infrastructure.



Project Description


*PROJECT LOCATION:
*
The RSEZ is situated centrally in the China Pakistan Economic Corridor at the junction of Karakoram Corridor and ML-1 development corridor, at 34.070714 East Longitude and 72.184269 North Latitude. It is nested in the center of major urban centers of the region, which will act as support to RSEZ and the platform for economic growth.
Its location provides ideal and convenient connectivity at Karnal Sher Khan Interchange on the M-l Motorway. The location is within about one-hour drive from the new Islamabad International Airport and is within a similar distance from Peshawar & the M-l / N55 Indus Highway Interchange. Hakla Interchange of M-l / CPEC Western Route is about 30 minutes' drive, while Karnal Sher Khan Interchange of M-l / CPEC Second Northern Route is about 10 minutes' drive. In addition to being a key part of the Belt & Road Initiative, RSEZ will be ideally located to utilize the resource base, and serve the markets of, central / north-eastern K-P, north / western Punjab, AJ&K, Gilgit-Baltistan and eastern Afghanistan.

RSEZ is set to become, and will be designed, to be the Key Trade & Logistics Hub connecting Kashgar, Kabul and Gwadar on the Belt and Road, and be a high-end host of international commercial, technological and manufacturing hub. It will house modern training base, modern technology transfer center, 'utilization' type modern manufacturing center, finance center and hi- tech innovation center.
RSEZ is proposed to be a classic example of cooperation between two countries in industrial modernization & urbanization.


*PROJECT SCOPE AND DESCRIPTION:
*
A detailed Economic and Financial feasibility study was conducted by the venturing parties, which is currently under review of the K-P Department of Industries, Commerce & Technical Education and Department of Planning and Development and in-depth discussions are being held.

Under the rolling development strategy the project in the draft Concession Agreement, the 1000 acres land of RSEZ will be developed in three phases over the next 5. The total area designated for Industrial use is 702 acres - as per Federal SEZA Regulations, of which 159 acres will be developed in Phase I, 279 acres in phase II and subsequently 264 acres in Phase III. For commercial use, an area of 76 acres has been allocated.
Industrial clustering for the project has been established, following the modern concept for ensuring long-term viability of industrial and commercial economic zones.

RSEZ will house the following industrial clusters;

*(i) Garment and Textile Products*

*(ii) Home Building Materials,*

*(iii) General Merchandize*

*(iv) Electronics and Electrical Appliances*

*(v) Automobile and Mechanical Equipment.*

RSEZ will also house K-P IT Board's 100 Acre Technology City (incorporating and Electronic Manufacturing Centre).

Province ..........................Khyber Pakhtunkhwa
Area (Acres).......................... 1000
Type of Industry.............Fruit/Food/Packaging/Textile Stiching/Knitting


*Land acquired*

*Connectivity*


Airport ......................50 KM
Dry port ...................65 KM
Railway Station.......... 25 KM
Motorway.................... 0 KM
Highway...................... 5 KM
City Center..................... 15 KM
*


Project Progress Update *



Feasibility studies of SEZs is shared with Chinese side.
The MoU and Engagement Agreement for the development joint undertaking of the RSEZ project was signed between KPEZDMC and CRBC in January 2018. Subsequently, the two parties set out to negotiate the terms of Joint Venture Agreement, which has already been signed in November 2018.
Concessional Agreement between KP EZMEC and CRBC was signed in April 2019.
Groundbreaking is planned in first quarter of 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD - The two state companies, SNGPL and SSGC, would provide gas to Special Economic Zones (SEZs) and industrial parks, during the fiscal year 2020-21, aimed at boosting industrial production in the country. 

The Sui Northern Gas Pipelines Limited (SNGPL) has planned to execute a *29-KM pipeline scheme for supply of 30 Million Cubic Feet per Day (MMCFD) gas to Rashakai SEZ* in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa under China Pakistan Economic Corridor *(CPEC)* project, according to the Annual Development Plan 2020-21.

Similarly, *a 20-KM transmission line would be laid to supply 40 MMCFD gas to Allama Iqbal Industrial City / M3* Industrial City , from Chiniot to terminal Point of the economic zone.


Whereas, the Sui Southern Gas Company (SSGC) would lay a nine-KM pipeline for supply of 13.5 MMCFD gas to Dhabeiji SEZ at Town Border Station (TBS), Sindh, besides laying a *3.5-KM supply line to supply 13 MMCFD gas to Bin Qasim Industrial Park at TBS, Sindh.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Work on access road for *Rashakai Special Economic Zone* under CPEC is in progress, on schedule and will be completed on time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

CM Pakhtunkhwa Mahmood Khan inaugurated 257 acres Jalozai Economic Zone under CPEC in Dist Nowshera*. KP.
'*With expected private sector investment of Rs 8bn, the economic zone will provide around 50,000 direct and indirect jobs'

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

July 20, 2020

Chairman CPEC Authority Asim Saleem Bajwa gave a briefing to Senate Standing Committee on China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) Monday and informed that work on the western route is under progress and *Rashakai Special Economic Zone (REZ) will be inaugurated soon*

Pakistan People’s Party leader Senator Sherry Rehman chaired the meeting held for a briefing on CPEC ongoing projects. It is pertinent to note that 1000 acres Rashakai Special Economic Zone (REZ) is located near M-1 Nowshera and set to be established in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP).

Asim Saleem Bajwa said: “Applications are being received for investment in Faisalabad Special Economic Zone while Chinese have been expressing their interest in Dhabeji Special Economic Zone. Additional land is being acquired for Hub Industrial Zone” CPEC Authority Chairman briefed the committee that agriculture has been included in CPEC Joint Working Group.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Rashakai SEZ pact to be signed by end August:*

APP
08 Aug 2020

ISLAMABAD: CPEC Authority Chairman Lt Gen (retd) Asim Saleem Bajwa said on Friday that the agreement on establishing Rashakai Special Economic Zone would be signed in the third week of August.

According to him, the second phase of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) was all about taking its dividends to the public.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*BOI awards SEZ status to Allama Iqbal Industrial City!*

With the success of several industrial estates, FIEDMC has now officially bagged an SEZ status for its top-of-the-line Allama Iqbal Industrial Estate. This milestone was achieved last week when the Board of Investors reconsidered their application and decided to further its development.

August 17, 2020











On the 13th of August, the Approval Committee of the Board of Investment sanctioned a ‘Special Economic Zone’ status for the Allama Iqbal Industrial City (AIIC), Faisalabad; thereby, referring the applications of JW SEZ and Dhabeji SEZ for consideration of the Board of Approvals, chaired by the Prime Minister.

Sources say that the committee reconsidered FIEDMC’s zone application of AIIC and approved the SEZ status – that is, subject to completion of important formalities. The approval committee also gave a go-ahead to the constitution of SEZ committees of AIIC, Bostan and Hub. This further allowed sales of plots in the respective zones as soon as the notification was issued.

Plans dictate that the committees will now be tasked to administer and enforce SEZ benefits and rules to its investors; especially now that it has an SEZ status. They will also provide facilitation between the SEZ, its enterprises and the government. The ‘Draft Sole Enterprise SEZ Regulations’ and ‘Draft Sale of Plot Regulations’ were referred to the board of approvals for a final nod.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt notifies SEZ status for AIIC*

Allows sale of plots in three different SEZs

September 12, 2020

*ISLAMABAD: *The government has notified the Special Economic Zone (SEZ) status for the Allama Iqbal Industrial City (AIIC) and allowed the sale of plots in three different SEZs including the AIIC, Hub and Bostan.

The notification was issued on Friday by Board of Investment Secretary Fareena Mazhar. The government formed three committees of the AIIC, Hub and Bostan SEZs, thereby allowing the sale of plots in the respective SEZs.

The SEZ committees shall have responsibilities to administer and enforce SEZ benefits and rules as well as ensure facilitation between the SEZ, its enterprises and the government.

BOI Chairman Atif R Bokhari expressed satisfaction over the progress on the SEZs’ development. He said “it is high time for all of us to tap the opportunities provided by the Belt and Road Initiative in the shape of industrial cooperation under the CPEC”.

He emphasised that the private sector should come forward and take the leading role in the second phase of CPEC.

The BOI secretary said the establishment of the new SEZs would help to achieve the goal of industrialisation such as investment inflow, inclusive economic development.


_Published in The Express Tribune, September 12th, 2020._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

Thread cleaned.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1232370170458000

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The chief minister of KP* was informed that work on a project worth Rs.1.2 billion was underway to resolve the issue of low gas pressure in Rashakai while work on provision of gas to Hattar Economic Zone was also being carried out on war footing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The Rashakai SEZ, launched by the PM Imran Khan in May 2019, is the first CPEC industrial cooperation project. It will create thousands of employments, stimulate the local economy and boost the export enormously.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paul2

ghazi52 said:


> The Rashakai SEZ, launched by the PM Imran Khan in May 2019, is the first CPEC industrial cooperation project. It will create thousands of employments, stimulate the local economy and boost the export enormously.
> 
> 
> View attachment 692171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 692172


Where is that?


----------



## ghazi52

Paul2 said:


> Where is that?







Rashakai Economic Zone ,

M-1, NowsheraProject DescriptionRashakai Special Economic Zone (REZ), located near M-1 Nowshera, is set to be established in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP). The 1000 acres land of REZ will be developed in three phases.

The total area designated for Industrial use is* 702 acres *and as per Federal SEZA Regulations, of which *159 acres* will be developed in Phase I, *279 acres* in phase II and subsequently *264 acres* in Phase III. For commercial use, an area of *76 acres* has been allocated. 


*Connectivity:*

An *access road (3.2 km) from Wali Interchange to SEZ* zero point is under construction (Phase-I). Moreover, REZ is connected to all provinces of Pakistan through *Airport (at a distance of 65 KM from REZ)*, *Dry Port (65 KM)*, *Railway station (25 KM),* *Motorway, highway (5 KM) *and *city center (15 KM)*. Based on the strengths of the connected districts and resource pool, the economic zone has predominant investment feasibility for industries in fruit & food processing/packaging and textile.


*Industrial Potential:*

The following industrial clusters/sectors are proposed/planned 

• Garment and Textile Products
• Home Building Materials,
• General Merchandize
• Electronics and Electrical Appliances
• Automobile and Mechanical Equipment

ProvinceKhyber Pakhtunkhwa
Area (Acres)1000


Project Progress Update
*Concession Agreement between KPEZDMC and Chinese developer corporation has been signed in April 2019.*
*Development agreement has been signed on 14th September, 2020.*
*Groundbreaking of the SEZ is planned during the high-level visit of Chinese President to Pakistan in 2020. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Investors are planning to start Marble processing plants in the Mohmand SEZ under CPEC.
These industrial units will generate around 18,000 direct jobs for locals. In this regard, FPCCI has sought early provision of facilities to the SEZ to start the work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

In a major development, the Special Economic Zone Committee has approved the first Provisional Allotment to a foreign firm as the Zone Enterprise in Rashakai Special Economic Zone (RSEZ) in Peshawar. 
The SEZ Committee of Rashakai SEZ has allocated 40 acres of land to Century Steel (Pvt) Ltd., which is owned by M/S Fuzhou Julitaihe International Company, a Chinese conglomerate engaged in manufacturing and sale of Iron and Steel products internationally. Fuzhou Julitaihe International Company owns steel mills in Indonesia, Myanmar, Cambodia, and Ethiopia.

Century Steel Pvt Ltd. plans to invest USD 50 million and will produce 0.25 million tons of steel products in their plant in Rashakai SEZ. The project will consume 45 MW of electricity and employ 1000 manpower directly and indirectly. Resources from China have been mobilized and Chinese engineers and personnel are setting up a site office to execute the project without delay. 
Hassan Daud Butt, CEO KPBOIT & SEZA has termed the development as momentous, saying it has heralded the dawn of the industrialization of KP as the first Zone Enterprise from China has been admitted to the Rashakai SEZ. “A lot of applications have been received for plots and many industries will be starting construction shortly at the Zone,” he added. 

“Rashakai Special Economic Zone is welcoming industries like Pharmaceutical, Textile, Food & Beverages, Steel, and various engineering-related industries. This initiative by the Government of KP will provide direct & indirect job opportunities to 200,000 locals of the region once the SEZ is fully colonized. Investment of multi-billion is expected by industrialists from Pakistan and abroad. Online applications for RSEZ is open and applications of hundreds of acres have already been received,” he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syed1.

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 707138
> 
> 
> 
> In a major development, the Special Economic Zone Committee has approved the first Provisional Allotment to a foreign firm as the Zone Enterprise in Rashakai Special Economic Zone (RSEZ) in Peshawar.
> The SEZ Committee of Rashakai SEZ has allocated 40 acres of land to Century Steel (Pvt) Ltd., which is owned by M/S Fuzhou Julitaihe International Company, a Chinese conglomerate engaged in manufacturing and sale of Iron and Steel products internationally. Fuzhou Julitaihe International Company owns steel mills in Indonesia, Myanmar, Cambodia, and Ethiopia.
> 
> Century Steel Pvt Ltd. plans to invest USD 50 million and will produce 0.25 million tons of steel products in their plant in Rashakai SEZ. The project will consume 45 MW of electricity and employ 1000 manpower directly and indirectly. Resources from China have been mobilized and Chinese engineers and personnel are setting up a site office to execute the project without delay.
> Hassan Daud Butt, CEO KPBOIT & SEZA has termed the development as momentous, saying it has heralded the dawn of the industrialization of KP as the first Zone Enterprise from China has been admitted to the Rashakai SEZ. “A lot of applications have been received for plots and many industries will be starting construction shortly at the Zone,” he added.
> 
> “Rashakai Special Economic Zone is welcoming industries like Pharmaceutical, Textile, Food & Beverages, Steel, and various engineering-related industries. This initiative by the Government of KP will provide direct & indirect job opportunities to 200,000 locals of the region once the SEZ is fully colonized. Investment of multi-billion is expected by industrialists from Pakistan and abroad. Online applications for RSEZ is open and applications of hundreds of acres have already been received,” he added.





If applications for "100s of acres" have been received then what is hold up why not burning the midnight oil and approving them post-haste????? 


Pakistan will not progress till we have this inefficient bureaucracy and sarkari babu system. Foreigners are wanting to bring dollars into our country and we will deliberate on it for no good reason for months on end.


----------



## ghazi52

*Balochistan government plans to declare Gwadar SEZ a ‘Tax-Free Zone’
*

February 22, 2021
pakistantoday.com

To realize the dream of industrialization in Gwadar, Balochistan government is planning to embark on an ambitious step of declaring Gwadar Special Economic Zone a ‘tax free zone’ and establishing a one-window operation for the investors. The projects worth Rs 20 billion in Gwadar are in full swing and successful completion of these projects will turn Gwadar into an economic hub.




ISLAMABAD: Balochistan government is working on a plan to declare Special Economic Zone (SEZ) at Gwadar as a tax-free zone under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and a one-window system is also being introduced to facilitate the local and foreign investors.

An official source told Pakistan Today that the development projects in Gwadar are being completed under the CPEC framework and the Balochistan government is undertaking numerous projects worth Rs20 billion for the uplift of the people of Gwadar.

The official said that the Balochistan government is inviting investors to Gwadar for the generation of revenue which can help Gwadar transform into an economic hub of the region.

The official said that a 250-km-long road network has been laid in Gwadar to facilitate smooth traffic. The official added that Gwadar industrial zone would comprise of three parts while an education city and a diplomatic zone would also be established in the port city.

The official explained that the provincial government has formulated rules for allotment of land in industrial zones in the province and land will now be allotted in industrial zones only to those industrialists who will set them up to the decided industry within the stipulated timeframe.

The official said that the provincial government will soon allocate 20,000 acres of land for the SEZ and special security arrangements have been made in and around Gwadar. The official said that the security apparatus in place has led to maintaining peace and development in Balochistan.

The official informed that under the 2050 Master Plan, the issues of water and electricity for the people of Gwadar would be resolved by the end of next year (2022). They added that work is in full swing on a desalination plant, which will convert five million gallons of seawater into drinking water and a 300 megawatts coal-fired power plant. Both the projects will be functional by January 2023, the official added.

The official said that over 40 Chinese companies have pledged to invest in the first phase of SEZ under CPEC at Gwadar Port while another 200 companies have registered with the China Overseas Ports Holding Company (COPHC) for further investments in the first SEZ.

With this investment, the first phase of the SEZ has been completed,

The official explained that future investments in Gwadar Industrial Zone would include new industrial units, including textiles, chemicals, automobiles and mobile phones, which will create more employment opportunities for the local people.

The official, when asked, rejected the notion of delays in the CPEC, saying that work on CPEC is in full swing and there are no impediments as the government of Pakistan is extending full cooperation.

The official further stated that, despite the coronavirus pandemic, the pace of work has not slowed down on CPEC projects and many such projects have been completed ahead of time. The official added that after the completion of CPEC, Gwadar will become the largest port in the region and an important economic hub in the world, which would benefit various countries.

The official said that Gwadar Port is fully operational and cargo ships have started arriving and added that a liquefied natural gas terminal will also be established at the port soon.

The official concluded that CPEC is a great economic project and it is a symbol of the cohesive relationship between Pakistan and China and a testament to our friendship.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Asad Umar directs authorities to expedite work on AIIC CPEC SEZ*

February 27, 2021

PCI







Federal minister for planning, development and special initiatives, Asad Umar, visited Allama Iqbal Industrial City in Faisalabad and reviewed progress of the first ever CPEC special economic zone. He approved various decisions meant to attract foreign direct investment in the SEZ. Moreover, he lauded the management of the SEZ for the measures being taken by them to ensure the success of SEZ.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM’s vision of CPEC SEZs vital for industrialization; says Asad Umar*

March 2, 2021

SOURCEglobalvillagespace.com






Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Special Initiatives, Asad Umar, said that the Special Economic Zones (SEZs) under China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) are in line with Prime Minister Imran Khan’s vision. While talking to Chairman CPEC Authority Lieutenant General Asim Saleem Bajwa (retd) in a meeting at FIEDMC Head Office, 

Minister Umar also approved the Jhumra Interchange to facilitate movement in FIEDMC’s economic zones. He also applauded FIEDMC’s efforts for accelerating industrialization in the country and also announced that a new textile policy is being made to further strengthen the industry.

While talking to Chairman CPEC Authority Lieutenant General Asim Saleem Bajwa (retd) in a meeting at FIEDMC Head Office, Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Special Initiatives Asad Umar said that FIEDMC economic zones are advancing Prime Minister Imran Khan’s vision for economic development.
Chairman FIEDMC Mian Kashif Ashfaq, Members of Assembly Farrukh Habib, Faizullah Kamuka, Sheikh Khurram Shehzad, CEO FIEDMC Amir Salimi and others also attended the meeting.

On the occasion, Asad Umar also approved the Jhumra Interchange to facilitate movement in FIEDMC’s economic zones. Work on the interchange would start soon, he informed.

He also guaranteed ample supply of electricity and gas to the investors and industrialists in FIEDMC for which a grid station has been inaugurated. The federal government is ready to provide all possible assistance to the company to ensure the success of its economic zones, he added.

The minister also lauded FIEDMC for playing a vital role in accelerating industrialization in the country.

Textile boom also indicated that Faisalabad has been the major beneficiary of the PTI policies during the last two and a half years, he added. He also informed of a new textile policy that the government was working on which would help Pakistan maintain its current tempo and growth.

The Jhumra Interchange was the need of the hour as it took the investors coming to FIEDMC a lot of time to travel to the industrial zone and establishment of Chak Jhumra interchange will help cut down their travel time.

Briefing the minister, Chairman FIEDMC Mian Kashif Ashfaq said that Allama Iqbal Industrial Park was near completion and a one window service center had been established in the SEZ for the convenience of industrialists. The Special Economic Zone will not be subject to income tax for 10 years, thus allowing foreign investment to come to Pakistan, he added.

(FIEDMC) wants to complete its industrial development projects, including M-3 Industrial City and Allama Iqbal Industrial City, as early as possible and for this reason, a special account officer is assigned to each investor and he is provided full support from the time of registration of the company till the commencement of the production unit, said Mian Kashif.

It also includes services ranging from supply of electricity and gas and approval of maps to obtaining permits from various government departments, he said.

The SEZ’s are referred to as the lifelines of Pakistan’s industrial development as once operational, they would be able to create around 2 million jobs. They would also enhance exports and would help in uplifting several other sectors of the economy.



*Allama Iqbal Industrial City- A model of excellence by FIEDMC*


Allama Iqbal Industrial City, which is one of the nine SEZ’s to be built in Pakistan under CPEC is being developed by FIEDMC. This SEZ was inaugurated by Prime Minister Imran Khan in January, 2020.

Addressing the ground-breaking ceremony of the Allam Iqbal Industrial City, he said that Pakistan needs to have intensive industrialization for wealth creation. He further stated that the problem of unemployment can’t be solved by the agriculture-based economy of the country and that the industries need to take up this responsibility.

Allama Iqbal City is spread over 3217 acres of land and strategically located just opposite M-3 Industrial City. It has especially been designed to cater to the needs of the foreign investors, specifically the Chinese industrialists. FIEDMC’s Chairman Mr Mian Kashif Ashfaq stressed that local investors are also being provided with the same facilities and incentives as the foreign companies.

He also stated that 2300 acres of land has been allocated for setting up industrial units and most of the land has been sold out. M3 Industrial City and Allama Iqbal Industrial City are connected to M4 Motorway Sahianwala Interchange. FIEDMC believes that within one to two years, more companies would set up there which would significantly increase national exports. 

This would usher in a new era of industrial development in Pakistan. M3 Industrial City and Allama Iqbal Industrial City are connected to M4 Motorway Sahianwala Interchange. FIEDMC believes that within one to two years, more companies would set up there which would significantly increase national exports. This would usher in a new era of industrial development in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Allama Iqbal Industrial City announced attracting Rs. 35.8 Billion investment *

The colonisation of Allama Iqbal Industrial City in Faisalabad, the second special economic zone (SEZ) under the China Pakistan Economic Corridor has begun with a planned investment of Rs 53.6 billion, the Board of Investment (BoI).

The Allama Iqbal Industrial City SEZ Committee held its meeting and accorded approval to fifteen applications and allotted 320 acres of land for projects.

The applicants include a Chinese firm Zhengbang Agriculture Pakistan (Private) Limited with a plan Rs 800 million investment in the agriculture sector. Among others, fourteen local firms, Zahid Jee Textile Mills, Ocean Ceramics, and Ittehad Metals are to initiate business establishments worth Rs 11.8bn, Rs11.2bn and Rs7.5bn respectively.

BoI Chairman Atif Bokhari, while appreciating the development, said the automation process of SEZs, envisioned by the prime minister, is now bearing fruit. The SEZ MIS Module was approved to facilitate investors to gain admission in zones and ensure transparency in allocation of plots in various SEZs, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Special Economic Zones launched in Thatta, Chakwal*

SEZs to include industries in medical sector, metals recycling, automobiles, paint, marbles, agriculture, renewable energy, paper recycling, artificial intelligence

The Dynamic Engineering and Automation (DEA), a privately owned engineering servicing company, has launched two Special Economic Zones (SEZs) at Pir Phato, Thatta and Padshahan, Chakwal districts.

The development concludes negotiations with Chinese investors and companies to establish manufacturing facilities, global service centres, R&D labs and sales centres with an estimated investment of $5 to $7 billion.

The master layout of the SEZs will be prepared by China Urban-Rural Holding Group, which specializes in rural and urban revitalization, eco-friendly designs and implementation of balanced development of regions in China.

A number of multi-billion Chinese companies have confirmed their investment plans in the two SEZs which have been launched in an effort to promote Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) in line with the vision of Prime Minister (PM) Imran Khan, DEA CEO Owais Mir said on Wednesday.

“We have signed agreements with Shenyang Biotech Group, Neusoft Medical Systems, HE Vision Group, Lovol Heavy Industries, Wondfu Medical, Kaper Technologies, Green Agrotech, Shenglin Metallurgical Group, Red Crown Intelligent Technology, Shanghai Rich Tai Industries and Dandong automation to act as the local partners and facilitators,” he told the media.

The Chinese investors will establish industries in the medical sector, metals recycling, automobile including EV, paint, marbles, agriculture and farming, renewable energy, paper recycling, artificial intelligence in the SEZs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Asad Umar reviews progress on development of Rashakai SEZ*







https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk



*Web Desk*
March 27, 2021


Minister for Planning and Development Asad Umar has directed the authorities concerned to ensure completion of their respective task regarding Rashakai Special Economic Zone being constructed under China Pakistan Economic Corridor within stipulated timeframe. 

He issued these directives while chairing a meeting to review the progress on the development of Rashakai Special Economic Zone in Islamabad.

The meeting was apprised about the progress of work at Special Economic Zone, especially regarding supply of gas and electricity to the Zone.

It was informed that 10MW electricity is available for Rashakai SEZ while the transmission line for another 160 MW is under construction and will be completed by November this year.

The meeting was further informed that the first Unit, a Steel Plant at the Zone is under construction and in the first phase, an investment of 79 million dollars will be made to produce 500,000 tons of Construction steel.

Asad Umar also directed the Planning Division to carry out monitoring of the various activities related to the Special Economic Zones.


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese company to carry out marketing for Rashakai SEZ*










https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/app
*APP*
April 03, 2021


The China Road and Bridge Corporation (CRBC) would carry out the marketing campaign for the Rashakai Special Economic Zone under China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) expressing interest to work with the Board of Investment in this regard.

In a meeting with Minister for Planning Development and Special Initiatives Asad Umar here on Friday, the CRBC Vice President Sun Yaoguo along with a delegation said that external marketing of the SEZ to local and foreign investors was crucial for its full operationalization.

The meeting reviewed the Rashakai Special Economic Zone (SEZ) and CRBC’s mega-project Karachi Coastal Comprehensive Development Zone. The vice president of CRBC stated that the development work of Rashakai SEZ was being carried out at a fast pace and to that end the necessary resources had already been mobilized.

He assured the minister that the timelines for the projects would be strictly observed. The minister said that the industrial cooperation was the need of CPEC and the government was keen to see early completion of the project and the ministry of energy had already expedited the work on supply of electricity and gas to the SEZ.

He said that BOI would fully cooperate with CRBC for effective marketing of the SEZ. Asad Umar said that it was the first time in Pakistan that the foreign developer would be marketing an Industrial zone. He hoped that CRBC would be able to attract substantial investment in the SEZ from Chinese investors.

During the meeting Mr. Sun also briefed about CRBC’s mega project Karachi Costal Comprehensive Development Zone in collaboration with the Ministry of Maritime Affairs and the government of Sindh.
He said that the project would add substantially to the city’s economy landscape and would be generating employment opportunity for a very large number of populations of the city.

The minister said that the Karachi Costal Development Project was an important project and the federal cabinet had approved the signing of a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU).

It will give a boost to the business and technology sectors and provide employment opportunities to the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Federal Minister Asad Umar and Asim Saleem Bajwa at the reception ceremony of first consignment, carrying equipment and machinery for Century Steel at Karachi Port, for setting up of a steel mill in Rashakai Special Economic Zone.

CRBC, a Chinese firm had entered into an agreement with Pakistan under CPEC to promote foreign investments for development and marketing in Rashakai Special Economic Zone

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Patriot forever

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 731006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Minister Asad Umar and Asim Saleem Bajwa at the reception ceremony of first consignment, carrying equipment and machinery for Century Steel at Karachi Port, for setting up of a steel mill in Rashakai Special Economic Zone.
> 
> CRBC, a Chinese firm had entered into an agreement with Pakistan under CPEC to promote foreign investments for development and marketing in Rashakai Special Economic Zone



Peace in Afghanistan and trade relations are important. Iron ore reserves in Afghanistan can feed these mills in KPK and used by Chinese mills and shipped to China, currently the largest importer of iron ore.

Remember nawaz sharif business partner Jindal without visa and state approval visits? India's interest in Afghanistan's iron ore?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abid123

Patriot forever said:


> Peace in Afghanistan and trade relations are important. Iron ore reserves in Afghanistan can feed these mills in KPK and used by Chinese mills and shipped to China, currently the largest importer of iron ore.
> 
> Remember nawaz sharif business partner Jindal without visa and state approval visits? India's interest in Afghanistan's iron ore?



Well it looks like peace will come to Afghanistan if foreign troops leaves before 1th may deadline.


----------



## ghazi52

Federal Minister Asad Umar and Asim Saleem Bajwa at the reception ceremony of first consignment, carrying equipment and machinery for Century Steel at Karachi Port, for setting up of a steel mill in *Rashakai Special Economic Zone.* He said the Chinese company called Century Steel would set up a steel mill at the Rashakai economic zone with an investment of $240 million. The mill would produce about 1.5 million tonnes of steel per year.

During the construction phase of the project over 600 Pakistanis would get jobs while in the second phase more than 1,000 people would be provided employment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paul2

ghazi52 said:


> Federal Minister Asad Umar and Asim Saleem Bajwa at the reception ceremony of first consignment, carrying equipment and machinery for Century Steel at Karachi Port, for setting up of a steel mill in *Rashakai Special Economic Zone.* He said the Chinese company called Century Steel would set up a steel mill at the Rashakai economic zone with an investment of $240 million. The mill would produce about 1.5 million tonnes of steel per year.
> 
> During the construction phase of the project over 600 Pakistanis would get jobs while in the second phase more than 1,000 people would be provided employment.


1.5MT... for $240 million something doesn't feel right here.


----------



## ghazi52

Paul2 said:


> 1.5MT... for $240 million something doesn't feel right here.


 Yes, you may be right, in Jan 2021, it was stated ....

Having the capacity to produce 0.25 million tons of steel products per annum at the proposed plant in Rashakai, the project will consume 45MW of electricity and create job opportunities for 1,000 employees directly or indirectly.


----------



## ghazi52

Visit to Rashakai SEZ along with Chinese Ambassador HE Nong Rong. 
KP Govt well represented. SEZ progressing well, provision of amenities, including power, gas, access road, security wall as per envisaged timelines.1st Chinese industry laid its foundations.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*43 Chinese firms all set to invest in Gwadar SEZ : COPHC *

Zhang Baozhong, the chairman of China Overseas Ports Holding Company – the firm that operates Gwadar Port – has said that the first phase of the special economic zone under the China Pakistan Economic Corridor CPEC has been completed in which 43 Chinese companies are going to invest while 200 more firms have been registered for the purpose. 

The chairman said that besides infrastructure and energy projects, various industries, including textiles, chemicals, automobiles and mobiles, would be set up in the Gwadar industrial zone, which will create more employment opportunities. 

Baozhong rejected the reports circulating in the media about hindrances in the multibillion-dollar project, saying that work on CPEC is going on in full swing and there are no impediments as the “government of Pakistan is extending full cooperation”.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

*An oilseeds extraction plant near CPEC’s flagship Rashakai SEZ is being established with a hefty amount of Rs. 600 million.*

This will be on the background of rising demand for vegetable oils in China and concessions granted by Iron Brother to Pakistani exporters under the China-Pakistan Free Trade Agreement-II.

A report published by Gwadar Pro on Tuesday says, China has eliminated tariffs on 313 major export items from Pakistan under the upgraded FTA, which also includes various seed oils.

The plant is being set up by Engineer Syed Mehmood. The first-of-its-kind facility in KP shows how big opportunities have been brought about by the China-driven investment to Pakistan’s smallest and second-most deprived province.

The plant will be the second one of its nature in Pakistan, an official said.

Syed Mehmood told Gwadar Pro that the $4 million plant will have a capacity to extract 300 tones of oil per day from oilseeds including soybean, palm, canola, olive, or sunflower.

“At this stage, we have Afghanistan and Central Asian republics as our export targets.

However, in the long run, we are eyeing the enormous Chinese market for our products,” the investor said.

“We also have a plan to invest in Rashakai SEZ to further expand our production capacity after a sustainable export channel is established with China,” he said.

Syed Mehmood said that initially, they will rely on imported raw soybean and other oilseeds as the domestic production will not be sufficient to withstand their demand.

“However, the locally-grown soybean and olives will greatly benefit us in terms of competitiveness,” he said.

The Pakistani government is robustly promoting olives plantation in the country, especially in KP province.

Nowshera, where the plant is being established, has been declared as the most suitable region for olives, where Prime Minister Imran Khan launched a campaign for olive cultivation in March.

According to the data of the General Administration of Customs, China’s olive oil imports in 2019 were 53,699 tons, up 35.64% year on year, China Economic Net (CEN) earlier reported.

In an article published in CEN, Cheng Xizhong, Visiting Professor at Southwest University of Political Science and Law, stressed that technical assistance in olive cultivation and olive oil production should be the focus of China-Pakistan agricultural cooperation under the second phase of CPEC given the enormous potential of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Allama Iqbal SEZ (Faisalabad) Development work in full swing.
Total saleable land 2276 acres.
33% land purchased by 69 investors so far.182 acres purchased by 7 foreign investors. 
Several Pakistani/ foreign Industries have started construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC’s four SEZs to create 1.47 MN jobs*

May 18, 2021

ISLAMABAD – The four Special Economic Zones (SEZs), work on which is continuing at full swing, would create as many as 1.47 million jobs besides playing an important role in promoting local industry to lead the country towards sustainable economic growth.

“The four SEZs including Rashakai M-1 Nowshera; Dhabeji Thatta; Allama Iqbal Industrial City Faisalabad and Bostan Balochistan would create around 475,000 direct and 1,000,000 indirect jobs all across the country,” senior official of Board of Investment (BoI) told APP here Monday.

Talking to APP, the official said these SEZ, which are part of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), would promote overall industrial growth in the country, adding that development of these four zones was top priority of the government. He was of the view that Pak-China industrial cooperation would make Pakistan a manufacturing hub in the region while the establishment of industrial zones would create vast investment opportunities for local industrialists.

The 1000-acre Rashkai Economic Zone would be developed in three phases and as per the plan 247 acres of land would be developed in the first phase, 355 acres in the second phase and 399 acres in the third phase. Likewise, the federal government would provide 210MW electricity to the zone in three phases while it had also earmarked Rs 1203 million for gas for this zone. The zone will provide employment to 80% locals, he said, adding that Rashakai has the potential to become a hub of economic activity. He said Rashakai Special Economic Zone is connected to all the provinces of Pakistan through airports, dry ports, railway stations, motorways and highways. The zone is located at the confluence of the five major districts of KP: Nowshera, Mardan and Swabi, Charsadda and Peshawar.

He said that there is fertile land in the adjoining districts, which is suitable for growing a variety of cash crops and vegetables. The SEZ would cover more than 400 industries, including garments and textile products, home appliances, general commercial goods, electronics and electrical appliances, automobiles and mechanical equipment.

Meanwhile, talking to APP, Adviser to PM on Commerce and Investment, Abdul Razak Dawood said the Special Economic Zones (SEZs) was a milestone for economic and industrial development in Pakistan. The Special Economic Zones would pave the way for foreign investment, setting a milestone in industrial modernization and diversification in the country, the adviser said.

He said that the Rashakai Special Economic Zone (SEZ) would set a new direction for modern industrialization in Pakistan and bring huge foreign direct investment (FDI) in the country.

Replying to a question on shift of industries from China to Pakistan, he said, “We are looking to welcome the Chinese industries in our SEZs to joint venture (JVs) with local investors and also share the mutual experience for benefiting the local industries.”

He said the government was prioritising development of special economic zones (SEZs) for attracting foreign direct investment (FDI) and transfer of technology into the country.

“The SEZs are primarily focused on industrialization that result in export promotion, import substitution, transfer of technologies and employment generation, which are the primary targets of our government as well,” he said.

The advisor said the establishment of SEZs was critical to resolving balance of payment issues as “we tend to give priority to enterprises which are involved in export generation or import substitution”. He said that Rashakai SEZ is the flagship project of CPEC and its success will further strengthen industrial cooperation between Pakistan and China.

He said the development of Rashakai SEZ had a huge strategic implication, because it is closer to resource rich Central Asian Republics (CARs) and also plays a role for economic integration of the region.

He said that all of these SEZs would have far-reaching socio-economic impact in the region by attracting more investment, spurring industrialization, creating employment in the industry and ensuring export led-growth.

He said that Pakistan’s proximity with China would allow these SEZs to foster economic interdependence for mutual economic advantage.

Replying to another question, he said that Rashakai SEZ held a unique competitive advantage due to its proximity to the first juncture of CPEC route, and significant resource and manufacturing base in the region.

Replying to another question about the most priority sector for future investment in Pakistan, he said that textiles value addition, information technology, logistic, tourism and housing are the major sectors for the government to bring foreign investment in these areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Four Special Economic Zones (SEZs), *which are under construction, will create 1.47 million jobs besides playing an important role in promoting the local industry to lead the country towards sustainable economic growth.
*
Rashakai M-1 SEZ (Nowshera), 
Dhabeji SEZ (Thatta), 
Allama Iqbal Industrial City (Faisalabad) 
Bostan SEZ (Balochistan) *

They will create around 475,000 direct and 1 million indirect jobs across the country,” a senior official of the Board of Investment (BoI) told APP on Monday.

Talking to APP, the official voiced hope that the SEZs would jointly promote overall industrial growth in the country and reaffirmed that the development of these zones was the top priority of the government.

He was of the view that industrial cooperation with China would make Pakistan a manufacturing hub in the region while the establishment of industrial zones would steer investment opportunities for local businessmen.

The 1,000-acre Rashakai SEZ has attracted over 2,000 domestic and foreign investors from different sectors of the economy and it is playing a vital role in promoting rapid industrialisation in the country. He said that the SEZ would be developed in three phases and as per the plan construction work would be done on 247 acres of land in the first phase, 355 acres in the second phase and 399 acres in the third phase.

Similarly, the federal government will provide 210 megawatts of electricity to the SEZ in three phases while it has earmarked Rs1.2 billion for gas supply.

Around 80% of employment in the Rashakai SEZ would be provided to locals, he said, adding that the SEZ had the potential to become a hub of economic activity.

He highlighted that the Rashakai SEZ was connected to all provinces through airports, dry ports, railway stations, motorways and highways. The zone is located at the confluence of five major districts of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, ie Nowshera, Mardan, Swabi, Charsadda and Peshawar.

“There is fertile land in the adjoining districts which is suitable for growing a variety of cash crops and vegetables,” he said. “The SEZ will house more than 400 industrial units including those of garments and textile products, home appliances, general commercial goods, electronics and electrical appliances, automobiles and mechanical equipment.”

Talking to APP, Adviser to Prime Minister on Commerce and Investment Abdul Razak Dawood earlier said that the SEZs would spark a wave of economic and industrial development in Pakistan.

The Rashakai SEZ would pave the way for foreign investment, setting the stage for industrial modernisation and diversification in the country, the adviser said.

He said that the SEZ would set a new direction for modern industrialisation and push up foreign direct investment (FDI) in the country.

Replying to a question on the shift of industries from China to Pakistan, he said, “We are looking forward to welcoming Chinese industries in our SEZs in the joint venture (JV) mode.”

He called on the government to prioritise the development of SEZs for attracting FDI and facilitating transfer of technology to the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khansaheeb

ghazi52 said:


> Pre launch investment agreements of Allama Iqbal Industrial City Faisalabad = $1.01 Billion Dollars investment
> 
> 1. Yongzhao Import and Export Liability Co. Ltd. (Investment $600 million) (Steel Industry)
> 2. Oreal Ceramic (Fujian) (investment $70 million) (Ceramic Sector)
> 3. Wenzhau Yanhui industrail co. Ltd. (Investment $70 million) (Ceramic Sector)
> 4. Brother Ceramic (Investment $70 million) (Ceramic Sector)
> 5. Din Industries Ltd. (Investment $70 million) (Textile Sector)
> 6. Quality Flavours (Investment $5 million) (Flavour Sector)
> 7. Suraj Cotton Mills Ltd. (Investment $25 million) (Textile Sector)
> 8. Orient Electronics (Investment $100 million) (Float Glass Sector)
> 9. Image Garments (investment $1 million) (Garments Sector)
> 10. Classique Textile (Investment $2 million) (Textile Sector)
> 11. Popular Dyes Co. Ltd. (Investment $1 million) (Textile Chemical)
> 
> Following facilities will be available in Allama Iqbal Industrial Zone Faisalabad :
> 
> 1. Hospital
> 2. Parks
> 3. 4 star hotels
> 4. Parks / Grounds
> 5. Day Care Center
> 6. Expo Center
> 7. Commercial Area
> 8. Labour complex
> 9. Petrol Pumps


I hope Pakistani workers are given appropriate rights and not treated as sweat shop workers. This must be incorporated in any contracts given.


----------



## ghazi52

*PM to perform ground-breaking for Rashakai SEZ in Naushehra today*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*
12:33 PM | May 28, 2021


Prime Minister Imran Khan has arrived in Naushehra today (Friday ) to perform ground-breaking of Rashkai Special Economic Zone being developed under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor.

More than one thousand acres of land has been acquired for the construction of Special Economic Zone which will boost trade and economic activities in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

The project will create about three hundred thousand direct and indirect job opportunities for the people.
Different industries including textile, Information Technology, energy and industrial units of food processing sector will be set up in Rashakai Economic Zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
Prime Minister Imran Khan* on Friday said Pakistan's future lay in industrialisation, adding that his government was now focusing on sustainable growth.

Addressing the commercial launch of *Rashakai Prioritized Special Economic Zone* in Nowshera, he said wealth creation is impossible with industrialisation.

"Also this economic zone comes under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). This is a good thing for Pakistan because China has developed rapidly, and we can learn the most from their development."

The prime minister stated that industrialisation in Western countries was "old" and Pakistan could not learn from it. "But China has the most recent [experience with] industrialisation," he said, reiterating that Pakistan could learn a lot from its developed neighbour.

PM Imran also gave a "warning" to Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister regarding the economic zone. "You told me that people are eager to buy this land [...] don't sell the lands. Lease them on lesser rates."

He argued that selling the land would make it turn into real estate and raise its price. "When land prices skyrocket, industries are unable to cope." The premier said he wanted the land to be used by those who wished to set up industries.

Commenting on the need for upping exports, PM Imran said that past governments did not focus on this area. "How can we increase our wealth if we don't export to the world? We can't become rich by selling wheat, rice and sugar."

He stated that China paid special attention to exports. "We have never paid attention to exports. So this Rashakai economic zone is a huge opportunity for us," he said, adding that authorities need to give preference to export-based industries.

The prime minister also lamented that Pakistan was not an "investor-friendly country".

"We have not removed the obstacles in their way. A person will only set up a business for profit, not for charity. It is the government's job to remove obstacles from investors' path."

He said China was now outsourcing their industries due to cheap labour. "We are trying to give them incentives to come to Pakistan. Our only problem is that we need to get rid of obstacles preventing investment."

The PM said his government was trying to provide incentives to attract investors.

PM Imran further said Pakistan had faced a tough time due to the debts incurred by previous governments. "As we were finally beginning to deal with this, the pandemic happened. Thankfully Pakistan was largely spared from the devastating effects of the pandemic."

He said his government had decided early on to not impose a lockdown, as the poor ultimately suffered from it. "If I had come under pressure and imposed a lockdown, perhaps we would be facing the same situation as India."

We took the decision to save our people and the economy, he said. "Now our opponents are amazed at the four per cent growth rate projection for the next fiscal year. They tell us we are lying."

Making a reference to his cricketing career, PM Imran said: "I was the captain that brought a neutral umpire. We are not ones to win with rigging."

He said large-scale manufacturing was showing growth and there had been improvement in the agriculture sector. "This time round there has been record output of rice, corn and wheat," he said, adding that this had an affect on other sectors.

"Good times are coming. I used to tell people to not worry, but they used to worry. Life is never a straight line."

He concluded his speech by saying that as the economy grows, there would be pressure on the current account. The current account has been in surplus for the past 10 months, he said. "But as the economy grows, we will require imports. So the fear is that it will put pressure on our current account."

He said that the government was now planning on sustainable growth so that it does not have to turn to the International Monetary Fund (IMF).

According to Radio Pakistan, the Rashakai Prioritized Special Economic Zone is part of the CPEC cluster and is a flagship project of the KP government and KP Economic Zone Development and Management Company.

The zone spreads over one thousand acres, which is linked with CPEC route on M-I Motorway and other districts of the province, making the project strategically significant.

The construction of the zone is being carried out in collaboration with China's state enterprise, China Road and Bridge Corporation, and KP Economic Zone Development and Management Company.

The project will provide employment opportunities to about 200,000 people in the area directly and indirectly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*SEZ policy of Pakistan*

The Special Economic Zones (SEZ) are the backbone of CPEC. In the second phase of CPEC, SEZs will be built across the country to facilitate industrialization and large scale manufacturing.

By Magazine Desk
5 February 2020









The Special Economic Zones Act 2012 (SEZ 2012, Amended 2016) was promulgated on September 13, 2012, and the SEZ Rules were notified in 2013 (SEZ Rules, 2013).

SEZ Act 2012 had to be amended on the recommendations of Board of Investments (BOI) when provincial governments and Chambers of Commerce and Industry (CCI) across Pakistan pointed out that in 2012 Act, SEZs were kept out of the customs law and were treated like the Export Processing Zones (EPZ).

It meant that while customs duty exemptions were available for plant and machinery at the import stage, it was not available on the products and services supplied to the domestic markets. This legal lacuna essentially reduced the attractiveness of the SEZs – and was thus corrected in the SEZ Act 2016.



> Currently 13 SEZs are mentioned on the site of BOI as approved and notified; 9 of these SEZs are linked with CPEC – Phase: II. Allama Iqbal Industrial City (AAIC), managed by FIEDMC




The law provides SEZs to be set up by the Federal or Provincial Governments themselves or in collaboration with the private sector under different modes of public-private partnership or exclusively through the private sector.

The fiscal benefits under the SEZ law include a one-time exemption from custom duties and taxes for all capital goods imported into Pakistan for the development, operations and maintenance of an SEZ (both for the developer as well as for the zone enterprise) and exemption from all taxes on income for a period of ten years.

Currently, for the producers, the income tax exemption is five years, but it is expected that this too will be made 10 years. The provincial SEZ authorities, set up under the law, are required to move the applications received from developers to the Federal Board of Investment which is to act as the secretariat to the Board of Approval and the Approval Committee.

(SEZ Flow Chart explains the sequence of this process from application to final approvals).








An Approvals Committee chaired by the Chairman Board of Investments (BOI) has been created. This Approvals Committee exercises all such powers and responsibilities as are delegated to it by the Board of Approvals (BOA), headed by Prime Minister, subject to such conditions as it may deem fit. The
BOA may delegate all or any of its remaining powers and responsibilities to the Approvals Committee The Board of Approval (BOA), the highest approving forum, headed by the Prime Minister has membership from Economic Ministries, Provincial Governments, Public and Private Sectors.






Approvals Committee is headed by the Chairman BOI and membership from Economic Ministries, Provincial Governments, Public and Private Sectors and SEZ Authorities (at provincial level including Gilgit- Baltistan) work under the leadership of the Chief Ministers.

The Provincial Governments receive applications SEZ Policy of Pakistan for various potential zones in their respective provinces and they prepare documents to further process the applications. They are also engaged with potential local and foreign investors to finalize arrangements for infrastructure development of the areas identified for Zones.

Currently 13 SEZs are mentioned on the site of BOI as approved and notified; 9 of these SEZs are linked with CPEC – Phase: II. Allama Iqbal Industrial City (AAIC), managed by FIEDMC (Faisalabad Investment & Economic Development Management Company) is the first one that has reached the stage of ground-breaking – inaugurated by PM Imran Khan on Jan 3, 2020. Rashakai (KP) and Dhabeji (Sindh) are expected to see ground-breaking in 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

ghazi52 said:


> *SEZ policy of Pakistan*
> 
> The Special Economic Zones (SEZ) are the backbone of CPEC. In the second phase of CPEC, SEZs will be built across the country to facilitate industrialization and large scale manufacturing.
> 
> By Magazine Desk
> 5 February 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Special Economic Zones Act 2012 (SEZ 2012, Amended 2016) was promulgated on September 13, 2012, and the SEZ Rules were notified in 2013 (SEZ Rules, 2013).
> 
> SEZ Act 2012 had to be amended on the recommendations of Board of Investments (BOI) when provincial governments and Chambers of Commerce and Industry (CCI) across Pakistan pointed out that in 2012 Act, SEZs were kept out of the customs law and were treated like the Export Processing Zones (EPZ).
> 
> It meant that while customs duty exemptions were available for plant and machinery at the import stage, it was not available on the products and services supplied to the domestic markets. This legal lacuna essentially reduced the attractiveness of the SEZs – and was thus corrected in the SEZ Act 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The law provides SEZs to be set up by the Federal or Provincial Governments themselves or in collaboration with the private sector under different modes of public-private partnership or exclusively through the private sector.
> 
> The fiscal benefits under the SEZ law include a one-time exemption from custom duties and taxes for all capital goods imported into Pakistan for the development, operations and maintenance of an SEZ (both for the developer as well as for the zone enterprise) and exemption from all taxes on income for a period of ten years.
> 
> Currently, for the producers, the income tax exemption is five years, but it is expected that this too will be made 10 years. The provincial SEZ authorities, set up under the law, are required to move the applications received from developers to the Federal Board of Investment which is to act as the secretariat to the Board of Approval and the Approval Committee.
> 
> (SEZ Flow Chart explains the sequence of this process from application to final approvals).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Approvals Committee chaired by the Chairman Board of Investments (BOI) has been created. This Approvals Committee exercises all such powers and responsibilities as are delegated to it by the Board of Approvals (BOA), headed by Prime Minister, subject to such conditions as it may deem fit. The
> BOA may delegate all or any of its remaining powers and responsibilities to the Approvals Committee The Board of Approval (BOA), the highest approving forum, headed by the Prime Minister has membership from Economic Ministries, Provincial Governments, Public and Private Sectors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approvals Committee is headed by the Chairman BOI and membership from Economic Ministries, Provincial Governments, Public and Private Sectors and SEZ Authorities (at provincial level including Gilgit- Baltistan) work under the leadership of the Chief Ministers.
> 
> The Provincial Governments receive applications SEZ Policy of Pakistan for various potential zones in their respective provinces and they prepare documents to further process the applications. They are also engaged with potential local and foreign investors to finalize arrangements for infrastructure development of the areas identified for Zones.
> 
> Currently 13 SEZs are mentioned on the site of BOI as approved and notified; 9 of these SEZs are linked with CPEC – Phase: II. Allama Iqbal Industrial City (AAIC), managed by FIEDMC (Faisalabad Investment & Economic Development Management Company) is the first one that has reached the stage of ground-breaking – inaugurated by PM Imran Khan on Jan 3, 2020. Rashakai (KP) and Dhabeji (Sindh) are expected to see ground-breaking in 2020.



Feb 2020 article. Really old sir.


----------



## ghazi52

Chakar The Great said:


> Feb 2020 article. Really old sir.



Yes.
It is the policy. 
It is not the News, which usually become old.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The country’s Finance Minister Shaukat Tarin, who presented the budget in the National Assembly or the lower house of the parliament for the fiscal year ranging from July 2021 to June 2022, said that the government will focus on the CPEC projects, including the Gwadar port and special economic zones (SEZs) to create jobs and push the growth wheel for the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RealNapster

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 748994



Need atleast 4-5 SEZ's inside 100 km of Ports. The other SEZ's will cover our domestic needs but will offer costly exports as they are atleast 1000 km far from port. And you can not export everything through planes.


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC has been defined as one of the priority areas in Budget 2021-22. 

Rs 7 billion have been earmarked to expedite development of CPEC-led Special Economic Zones. 

• Allama Iqbal Industrial City SEZ 
• Dhabeji SEZ 
• Rashakai SEZ 
• Bostan SEZ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Forum for attracting Chinese investment in SEZs held in Beijing*
June 29, 2021


BEIJING: The Embassy of Pakistan in Beijing on Monday organized an investment forum and promotion conference aimed at providing a platform to the Chinese enterprises to collaborate with Pakistani companies to take advantage of investment opportunities being offered in the special economic zones in Pakistan.

The China – Pakistan pump and valve industry cross-border investment forum and China (Wenzhou) international pump and valve fair promotion conference was co-sponsored by China Council for the Promotion of International Trade Beijing Sub-council (CCPIT Beijing), China Council for the Promotion of International Trade Wenzhou Municipal Committee (CCPIT Wenzhou) and National Bank of Pakistan Representative Office Beijing.

Speaking on the occasion, Deputy Head of Mission Ahmed Farooq briefed the audience about all weather strategic cooperative partnership between Pakistan and China as well as growing trade and economic relations between the two countries.

He informed that China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), a flagship project of Belt and Road Initiative, is progressing well and has entered the industrialization phase.

He said this event has been organized as part of celebrations of the 70th anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic relations between Pakistan and China.

Ahmed Farooq also expressed the confidence that today’s event would promote business to business cooperation between the two countries and investment in the area of industrialization in Pakistan.

In his address, Commercial Counselor, Badar Uz Zaman said, Pakistan is a country of great potential and growth and with each passing day, its economy is getting better. Business, industrial sectors are thriving and booming.

He said, with the development of the chemical industrial sector, the share of the manufacturing sector significantly increases and contributes to the overall GDP growth.

Most of the raw materials and intermediates for dyes and pigments, plastic and fertilizers are being imported. No appreciable progress is possible in the chemical sector without indigenous production of petrochemicals and other chemicals, he added.

He said, there are huge investment opportunities in different sectors particularly chemical and petrochemical industry in Pakistan.

The Pakistan government welcomes overseas countries, especially Chinese investors to invest and do business in Pakistan and hopes that Chinese companies could choose Pakistan as their investment destination, he added.

He said the forum would lay a solid foundation for the next construction of the pump and valve industry in both countries.

Vice President of CCPIT Beijing, Zhu Jialiang and Party Member and Consultant II of CCPIT Wenzhou also spoke on occasion.

Export Manager of Jinggong Valve Group Muhammad Abbas briefed about the Wenzhou pump and valve enterprises and Luna of China Road and Bridge Corporation updated the audience about the development of Rashakai Special Economic Zone.

The Chief Representative of the National Bank of Pakistan (NBP) Beijing threw light on the investment and financial market in Pakistan as well as the service being offered by his bank to the Chinese investors.

Secretary General of ECCAC Ms Sun Lili introduced the ECCAC and shared development opportunities of industrial cooperation between China and overseas industry.

Later, Badar Uz Zaman said that the basic objective of this forum is to provide a platform to the Chinese and Pakistani enterprises to collaborate with each other.

Through this platform, we have told the audience about investment opportunities that Pakistan is providing in the form of special economic zones and in the form of investment friendly environment and policies, he added.

The commercial counsellor said that since the participating organizations have thousands of members, telling them about Pakistan will definitely help spread the message to people in China.

Sheikh Muhammad Shariq termed the event a big success and said that Wenzhou has already good relations with Pakistan. As Pakistan has moved towards industrialization and more and more economic activities are generated there, the demand for these accessories is going to increase.

He said, this event would help Chinese and Pakistani companies who are dealing in the same business cooperate with each other.

About NBP’s sponsorship, he said, all over the world, the banks and financial institutions provide help and support to industries to develop and grow.

Our bank has already set up three desks in Islamabad, Lahore and Karachi to facilitate Chinese companies which are doing business in Pakistan. Similarly, we are going to support companies in Wenzhou to invest and set up business in Pakistan, he added.

At the end of the event, China (Wenzhou) International Pump and Valve Fair signed separate cooperation agreements with Water Supply and Drainage Affiliate of China Construction Metal Structure Association (CCMSA), Tianjin Valve Pump Chamber of Commerce and Mengcun Hui Autonomous County Youth Entrepreneur Association.

The forum was attended by Ambassador of Burkina Faso, Adama Compaore besides representatives of around 120 companies and over 20 associations in China including representatives from Embassy of Pakistan Beijing, representatives from embassies related with RCEP and One Belt One Road, representatives from Wenzhou CCPIT, enterprise representatives from relevant countries and districts, representatives from domestic industry chamber of commerce and association, enterprise representatives from well-known Wenzhou and other domestic pump and valve enterprises and media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Industrialisation started in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Steel Mill inaugurated in Hattar SEZ 500,000 tons with annual production.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC SEZ, Allama Iqbal Industrial City achieve first phase completion*


July 29, 2021







The Allama Iqbal Industrial City in Faisalabad, a CPEC Special Economic Zone has completed its first phase as 20 industrial units have began their production. The Chairman of Faisalabad Industrial Estate Development and Management Company (FIEDMC), Mian Kashif Ashfaq has said that Prime Minister Imran Khan expressed satisfaction over the pace of development, and has directed Federal Minister Hammad Azhar, adviser to PM on Commerce Razak Dawood and Minister Industries Punjab Mian Muhammad Aslam Iqbal to ensure provision of basic infrastructure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The first phase of Allama Iqbal Industrial City Faisalabad, the first Special Economic Zone (SEZ) of Punjab under China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) has been completed.

Faisalabad Industrial Estate Development and Management Company (FIEDMC) Chairman, Mian Kashif Ashfaq said nearly 20 industrial units have started their production, which covered one third of land of first phase of Allama Iqbal Industrial city while remaining will go into operation by the end of year.

“The PM has further directed to minimise the time of allotment of industrial plots to foreign and local investors and all investors must also be facilitated through one window operation,” he added.

He said this project spread over a tract of 3300 acres of land was being completed on fast track basis, which included furniture city, apparel park, modern business centre and the largest expo centre for displaying Pakistan made products to attract local and foreign buyers.

He said the PM had already approved 500 mega watt grid station and 40 MMCF gas to meet the demands of the industrial units. He said an amount of Rs7.5 billion has so far been spent on the completion of first phase.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Century Steel Pvt. Ltd to invest USD 360MN in Rashakai SEZ*

August 5, 2021

ISLAMABAD: Century Steel (Pvt) Ltd, a Chinese company will invest $360 million in the Rashakai Special Economic Zone in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

CPEC Project Director Dr Liaquat Ali Shah said this, while talking to Business Recorder on Wednesday.

He said that all the utility facilities including electricity, gas, water, and others for Rashakai Special Economic Zone would be completed at the end of this year.

He said that in the first phase, Chinese iron and steel conglomerate has become the first foreign enterprise to establish its plant in the Rashakai Special Economic Zone under the CPEC with a planned investment of $50 million.

He said that industrial relocation to Pakistan under the CPEC is our policy and other foreign companies are ready to invest in Pakistan.

The CPEC project director said that 40 acres land has been allocated to Century Steel Ltd owned by Fuzhou Julitaihe International Company of China in Rashakai Special Economic Zone, which owns steel mills in Indonesia, Myanmar, Cambodia, and Ethiopia with a net capacity of 3,000 million tonnes of iron and steel products.

He said that the Rashakai SEZ comes under the CPEC umbrella and is the first industrial cooperation project between China and Pakistan.

He said that the 1,000-acre zone will create 200,000 direct and indirect jobs and is expected to attract Rs347 billion investment.

According to a statement of the Board of Investment (BoI), having the capacity to produce 0.25 million tonnes of steel products per annum at the proposed plant in Rashakai, the project will consume 45MW of electricity and create job opportunities for 1,000 employees directly or indirectly.

The BoI said 10MW of electricity at the economic zone had already been arranged through 11kV feeder, while work was in progress on the 160MW, 132 kV grid station.

Due to its location on the motorway and proximity to the Torkham border and Central Asia, the Rashakai SEZ is expected to be the game-changer for Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.

Answering a question, CPEC Project Director Dr Liaquat Ali Shah said that the first phase of Allama Iqbal Industrial City, Faisalabad Special Economic Zone (SEZ) of Punjab under the CPEC has been completed.

He said that development work on Dhabeji Special Economic Zone (DSEZ) in Thatta and Bostan Industrial Zone situated at district Pishin Balochistan is continuing and all utility facilities (gas, electricity, water, access road, security etc) would be completed at the end of this year.

Answering another question about agriculture sector, Dr Shah said that we are focusing on development work on two sectors, first industrial sector and second is the agriculture sector.
He said that we have signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with China on agriculture sector.

“We have prepared an Action Plan on agriculture sector and shared it with the Chinese government. We will discuss the Action Plan in the next Joint Coordination Committee (JCC) meeting, which is expected in this month (August),” the CPEC project director said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*SEZs set up under CPEC open to Chinese, third-party investment*

, 20 Aug 2021, 

NINGXIA, Aug 20 (APP):The Special Economic Zones (SEZs) under China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) are not limited to the Chinese enterprises alone and that all industrial corporation ventures under CPEC are open to third-country participation as well.

“We look forward to your high-quality investments in Pakistan while enhancing B2B and P2P cooperation,” Fareena Mazhar, Secretary Board of Investment, Pakistan in her online address at the Belt and Road Investment Promotion Conference held in Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, China.

“Since the launch of the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), China has been the largest investor in Pakistan with FDI inflows of US dollars 8 billion and outsource of US dollars 2.1 billion, thereby contributing 36% to the net investment in Pakistan”, she informed the participants.

She further stressed that the Special Economic Zones (SEZs) under CPEC are not limited to the Chinese enterprises alone and that all industrial corporation ventures under CPEC are open to third-country participation as well.

Taking this opportunity, she introduced the incentives Pakistani provides to international investors, such as one-time customs exemption and a 10-year income tax holiday for both zone developers and enterprises. Online portals developed by BOI and in collaboration with China Council for International Investment Promotion are also provided to facilitate SEZ investors.

Facing an estimated global economy expansion by 5.6% in 2021, the strongest post-recession recovery in 80 years, she says, “a world of opportunities has opened up, setting the fundamentals of industrial B2B cooperation.”

With the theme of “opportunities, future, sustainability”, the forum also witnessed the signing of contracts.

Ningxia Communications Construction Co., Ltd. signed a contract totaling USD 43 million with Nauman Construction Company of Pakistan for highway construction including a cross-railway bridge to connect Rhodland to Multan, Punjab.

The construction is expected to start recently and conclude in about two years, company staff told China Economic Net (CEN).

Hosted by the Chinese Ministry of Commerce and the government of Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, the conference aims to promote joint construction of the Belt and Road and two-way investment for sustainable development. The conference is part of the fifth China-Arab States Expo inaugurated in Ningxia today.

Qian Keming, Vice Minister of Commerce of China, Sun Ping, Vice President of Export-Import Bank of China, Zhang Yansheng, chief researcher at the China Center for International Economic Exchanges, representatives from China International Contractors Association, China Communications Construction Group, KPMG, and senior guests from Egypt and UAE also attended the meeting.


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC’s Hattar SEZ orders bar rolling mill*


September 2, 2021






PESHAWAR: To enlarge its footprint in the growing regional market of infrastructure projects, Pak Steel at the Hattar Special Economic Zone (HSEZ) of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) has ordered a ‘bar rolling mill’ with a yearly production capacity of 45,000 metric tons.

“Pak Steel orders a new 450,000 metric tons per year rebar mill from Primetals Technologies, Italy. The plant is being installed at HSEZ,” according to Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Economic Zones Development and Management Company (KPEZMIC).

Primetals Technologies has received an order from Pak Steel to supply a bar rolling to its site in HSEZ, according to the company’s official statement.

The mill will manufacture concrete reinforcement steel bars (rebars) with diameters ranging from 8mm to 40 millimeters. The design capacity will be 450,000 metric tons per year. The commissioning into operation of the mill is scheduled in the fourth quarter of 2022.

Pak Steel is one of the most prominent players of the Pakistani steel industry that focuses on the manufacture of concrete reinforcement bars as well as on light structural profiles. This expansion of 450,000 metric tons will boost the yearly production capacity to 650,000 metric tons and will enable Pak Steel to meet the rapidly growing steel demand in the country.

In July 2021, Chief Minister KP Mahmood Khan inaugurated the Pak Steel plant in HSEZ. The plant with an annual capacity of 500,000 tons will create 200 jobs for the local population.

The SEZs have contributed significantly to China’s development. Pakistan, being a friendly neighbor country to China and a member of BRI, is adopting SEZs for its economic growth by attracting domestic and foreign investment.

The SEZs are created, leveraging tax incentives to attract foreign investment that leads to technological advancement. Along with promoting value addition in exports, the SEZs also generate employment, encourage import substitution as well as mobilize foreign exchange in countries for Balance of Payment Support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rashakai Special Economic Zone will generate over 250,000 direct and indirect jobs. Construction work in reception center, complex building, internal road, boundary wall, drain and other areas is now progressing swiftly.


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD, Oct 15 – Pakistani Federal Minister for Finance and Revenue Shaukat Tarin on Thursday afternoon said that the Special Economic Zones (SEZs) being built under the gigantic China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) would be made autonomous to provide a conducive environment to the foreign investors.

The minister explained that the autonomous status would initially be introduced in around 6 SEZs within the next 12 months and would be replicated in other zones later.

He mentioned that Pakistan needed to build infrastructure to attract foreign investments. “Since Pakistan was not in the position to build such huge infrastructure, so China provided funds and helped us in building roads, railways, power generation, and other infrastructure, which generated economic activity,” he remarked in an interview at the United States Institute of Peace (USIP) on ‘Pakistan’s Economic Future.’ 

Tarin acknowledged that China had helped Pakistan build infrastructure. To a question, the minister said that there were some projects where companies from China, United States and Pakistan were engaged in joint ventures and collaborating with each other. “This cooperation could be enhanced,” he underlined.

The minister again made it clear that Gwadar port was open to everybody including Europe. “If anybody wants to have business with African countries and the Central Asia States, Gwadar is the right place,” he emphasized.

The minister underscored that the government wanted to attract investment from different counties and that was why it had developed infrastructure. 

“Gwadar is a big opportunity as it is a unique territory covering Gulf, Central Asian republics and even distance to china is also short from this port. Any country can come and invest. Pakistan has been making efforts to attract people from different countries to invest in CPEC Special Economic Zones. We are also approaching overseas Pakistanis for this purpose,” he stated.


----------



## ghazi52

*BOI encourages investment in SEZs under CPEC*

The year 2021 marks 70th anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic relations between China and Pakistan. As a special arrangement of the series celebration activities, Chinese Embassy in cooperation with the short video sharing platform Likee, initiated a short video creation contest “My story with China”, and try to portrait the bilateral friendship in a new way.

The contest covers a period of 4 months, divided into two stages: monthly competition and the final. The first 3 months are monthly competitions. The theme is released on the 1st of each month.

The final is scheduled to be held in the Spring Festival of 2022. The contest will award winners with cash amounts to Rs2 million in total, and rich prizes contributed by Chinese companies. The selection is based on the evaluation of short video quality and audience affection. Since the launching of this event with the first theme of #MyStoryWithChina in October, it has struck a responsive chord in the hearts of the Pakistani people and attracted the attention of numerous participants. For the first month, the total exposure of the contest is more than 48 million, with 4,217 participating short videos getting more than 33 million views and 1.85 million likes.

Behind every short video there is a good story on China-Pakistan friendship. Sana, a student who received a scholarship from North University of China and had a studying experience of three years in China, is one of them.

The first time when Sana learned about this contest, all the beautiful memories she had in China flashed in her mind immediately.

The moment she saw the first snowfall of her life when arriving at the URUMQI Stop, the impressive and well-equipped dormitory which is only offered for the Pakistani students, the language courses and culture activities through which she gained a deeper understanding about China-Pakistan friendship, and the major training as well as the internship program providing her with professional skills, all are unforgettable stories she wants to share with Pakistani people all the time. “Isn’t this short video creation contest the best opportunity for me to share my stories with China?” As soon as this idea popped up, she can’t help to create videos telling her story with China and upload it on Likee app to participate in the contest.

Further adding her enthusiasm towards the newly launched initiative, Sana noted; “China has been one of the strongest friends of Pakistan over the years. As a big fan of Chinese culture and sincere supporter of China-Pakistan friendship, I feel honoured to express my joy and passion towards our friends across the border. I will be actively participating in the contest along with several other people from the community to deliver a message of the love we feel towards the Chinese people. I look forward to more such events in the future.”

By exploring more innovative activities, Chinese Embassy in Pakistan is working hard to inject new impetus and new elements into China-Pakistan friendship, and attract more and more young people to devote themselves to the inter-generational inheritance of China-Pakistan friendship.

As the November contest unveils, with the theme of “My story with CPEC”, more exciting stories are expected to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Board of Investment sponsored 𝗖𝗣𝗘𝗖 𝗜𝗻𝗱𝘂𝘀𝘁𝗿𝗶𝗮𝗹 𝗖𝗼𝗼𝗽𝗲𝗿𝗮𝘁𝗶𝗼𝗻 𝗕𝘂𝘀𝗶𝗻𝗲𝘀𝘀 𝟮 𝗕𝘂𝘀𝗶𝗻𝗲𝘀𝘀 𝗜𝗻𝘃𝗲𝘀𝘁𝗺𝗲𝗻𝘁 𝗖𝗼𝗻𝗳𝗲𝗿𝗲𝗻𝗰𝗲 The conference was held at Lahore on 21 December 2021, covering investment opportunities in Industry and Special Economic Zones. Besides a number of local investors, over 70 Chinese and other foreign investors also attended. FWO showcased its privately developed first ever Service Sector Special Economic Zone (SEZ) namely Oil Village SEZ, located near Chakri astride Motorway M2 .






This SEZ aims to improve oil storages in the country and to accomodate all oil marketing companies in securing a safe, secure and state of the art storage facility. Being co-located with the upcoming cross country White Oil Pipeline along motorway M2,






the new Oil Village SEZ is ideally located in circumventing thickly populated areas of Rawalpindi and likely to remain viable for long times to come Both domestic and international investors showed overwhelming interest in joining FWO sponsored Oil Projects


----------



## ghazi52

* Faisalabad Economic and Industrial Zone has been provided electricity and gas supply.*

In this regard, a 132-KV grid station and a gas supply line at CPEC’s Allama Iqbal Industrial City have been inaugurated by Federal Minister of Energy Hammad Azhar.

On the occasion, Federal Minister for Energy Hammad Azhar said that the current government is trying to solve the problems of the people at their doorsteps, and providing uninterrupted power supply to the consumers is their top priority.

“New grids are essential for the development of domestic industries. Unemployment will be overcome with the growth and development of the industry. Pakistan’s economic indicators are positive,” he said.

“The pace of economic growth is 5%. The government, aware of the rising cost of living, is working day and night to tackle it. Faisalabad Industrial Estate Development and Management Company is taking steps to provide facilities to the industries which are commendable,” he added.

Rs.600 million has been spent on the grid station at (M3) industrial Estate, revealed by the Chief Executive Officer Faisalabad Electric Supply Company (FESCO) Engineer Bashir Ahmad at the inauguration ceremony.

Chairman of FIEDMC Zafar Iqbal is more optimistic about the installation of new grid stations.

He said that a gas pipeline was also being laid to cater to the needs of industries to be established in this industrial estate, and now more connections from electricity grid station and gas pipeline would be given to local and foreign investors.

At the Inauguration ceremony Chairman All Pakistan Textile Processing Mills Association (APTPMA) Hafiz Ehtisham Javed, other investors, government officials, and businessmen were also present.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Infrastructure development works in full swing at Rashakai Special Economic Zone CPEC, KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan seeks cooperation in the technological sector with China, not only to promote enterprises but improve the academic side too.

The Special Technology Zones Authority (STZA) of Pakistan and the Zhongguancun Belt And Road Industrial Promotion Association of China (ZBRA) signed a letter of intent (LoI) at a virtual ceremony for promotion of science and technological exchanges between the two countries.

The letter was signed by Zhang Xiaodong,president of ZBRA, and Amer Hashmi, chairman of STZA in the presence of Moinul Haque, Pakistan’s ambassador to the People’s Republic of China, and Khalid Mansoor, Special Assistant to the Prime Minister on China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Under the agreement, cooperation among academic institutions, research and development centres, industries and technological enterprises of the two countries will be enhanced.

The STZA aims to initiate collaboration with ZBRA to promote scientific and technological exchanges between China and Pakistan including development of a complete ecosystem, new and emerging technologies, and construction and management of technology zones.

Both parties aim to facilitate exchanges between tech enterprises of both countries in the areas of semiconductors, cloud computing, artificial intelligence, robotics, fin tech, block chain, and biotech.

The Zhongguancun Science Park, also known as Z-Park, was established in 1988 as one of the first science parks and first national innovation centres in China. Also known today as the Silicon Valley of China, covering an area of 488 square kilometres, the park is home to nearly 22,000 tech companies.

Over 200 branches and research centres of the world’s top 500 companies have offices in the park.

The aim of creating this collaboration is to transform Pakistan’s tech sector through sharing of the right kind of information about emerging technology and so on.

The ZBRA is an organisation headquartered in Beijing, China and legally registered with the Beijing Civil Affairs Bureau.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

STZA, Chinese ZBRA sign letter of intent to promote scientific, technological knowledge​
By Shahzad Paracha

The Special Technology Zones Authority (STZA) of Pakistan and the Zhongguancun Belt and Road Industrial Promotion Association of China (ZBRA) have signed a Letter to Intent (LOI) to promote high-quality science and technological exchanges.
The LOI was signed by ZBRA President Zhang Xiaodong and STZA Chairman Amer Hashmi.

Under the framework, ZBRA will jointly work with STZA on deepening all-around cooperation among academic institutions, R&D centers, industries and technological enterprises of both countries.

The STZA in collaboration with ZBRA will work to promote scientific and technological exchanges between China and Pakistan including information sharing on science and technology development experience, development of a complete ecosystem, new and emerging technologies and construction as well as management of technology zones. 

Both parties aim to facilitate exchanges between high-tech enterprises of both countries in the areas of semiconductors, cloud computing, artificial intelligence, robotics, fintech, blockchain, and biotech for mutually beneficial cooperation.
Zhongguancun Science Park was established in 1988 as one of the first science parks and first national innovation demonstration centers in China. I

t is also known today as the “Silicon Valley of China”. Covering an area of 488 square km, Z-Park includes 16 member-parks, and is home to nearly 22,000 high-tech companies. Global companies like Lenovo, Baidu, BOE, Didi-global, Xiaomi and Beigene started up from Z-Park, as did over 80 Unicorn companies such as Toutiao, Mggvii and Cambricon. 

Over 200 branches and R&D centers of the world’s Top 500 companies have offices at Zhongguancun Science Park.


The ZBRA and STZA envision creating a complete ecosystem to transform Pakistan’s tech sector.

This collaboration is another cornerstone of STZA’s goal of transforming Pakistan’s human capital into a high-end future workforce within the tech industry of Pakistan and creating many opportunities for the youth of Pakistan. STZA envisions that this partnership between ZBRA and STZA will maximize the potential capabilities of the tech industry of both countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

CM Sindh hints at massive employment opportunities through Dhabeji SEZ under CPEC​February 23, 2022

SOURCExinhuanet.com




​ISLAMABAD, Feb. 23 (Xinhua) — The Dhabeji special economic zone (SEZ) under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) in southern Pakistan’s Sindh province will offer over 200,000 direct and indirect job opportunities, Chief Minister of Sindh Syed Murad Ali Shah has said.

The SEZ is being developed through a private partner at a cost of 18 billion rupees (over 102 million U.S. dollars) to provide “plug and play” facilities to the investors within the next five years, the chief minister said on Tuesday, while speaking at the signing ceremony of a concession agreement for the SEZ development.

He said that the CPEC has achieved significant milestones through joint efforts of the governments, enterprises, and people of both countries, according to a statement by the chief minister’s office.

“The first phase of the CPEC, which focused on energy and infrastructure projects, met its successful completion and now the second phase is set to boost Pak-China cooperation in agriculture and initiate an era of industrialization through the establishment of Special Economic Zones,” he said.

He added that the SEZ is one of the priority projects of the CPEC for the provincial government because it will strengthen industrial cooperation between Pakistan and China besides enhancing trade with Central Asia, South Asia, the Middle East and Africa.

The project will facilitate potential investors of China and other countries to establish new enterprises or transfer their facilities to the special economic zone, he added.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
*Rashakai Special Economic Zone.*

In an interview with Chinese Media, Hassan Duad Butt, CEO of KP-BoIT stated that eleven enterprises are establishing industrial units in the Rashakai Special Economic Zone.

He also said that the development of the Rashakai SEZ, which would be commercially launched on May 28, 2021, is on track. Century Steel, a Chinese-owned company that will be a state-of-the-art steel manufacturing facility, is one of the industrial units now under construction.

In addition, 11 businesses have been given 42 acres of land in the SEZ to build industrial units with an estimated investment of Rs11.826 billion and 2,500 job possibilities. In addition, he also said the SEZ will be built in three phases over the course of six to seven years. The zone’s electricity supply has likewise been divided into three phases..

In Phase One, 10 Mw was provided in Sept 2020; in Phase Two, 160 Mw will be provided, and 90% of work has been completed and in Phase Three, 50 Mw will be provided.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Six companies awarded SZ Enterprise status at Rashakai SEZ, KPK..​April 27, 2022

PESHAWAR, April 24. (Gwadar Pro)-The fourth Special Economic Zone (SEZ) Committee on Monday awarded the status of special zone enterprise to six companies at Rashakai Special Economic Zone (RSEZ), a flagship project of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

According to an official statement, six companies that were awarded the status of special zone enterprise are “now the recipients of industrial plots at RSEZ”, adding a collective investment of PKR 3.6 billion is expected to come, leasing out 21 acres of land. The SEZ committee has till date approved 15 enterprises leasing out 60 acres of land with an investment of PKR 70 billion.

RSEZ, also known as Rashakai prioritized SEZ, has progressed significantly in development during the last few months.

RSEZ is located at an ideal place, which is the confluence of five major districts of KP, and is reachable via a network of roads, motorways and railways.

The Government of KP and KPEZDMC, and China Road and Bridge Corporation (CRBC) are developing RSEZ, which is spread over an area of approximately 1,000 acres of land. RSEZ is expected to provide 200,000 direct and indirect employment opportunities to the locals.

Meanwhile, Minister of State of Foreign Affairs Hina Rabbani Khar during a meeting on Monday told Deputy Chief of Mission of the Chinese Embassy Ms. Pang Chunxue that Pakistan desired a “fresh momentum in high quality development of CPEC” and she welcomed “enhanced Chinese investments in CPEC’s SEZs”.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Over 4,000 representatives of Chinese companies take part: STZA organises China-Pakistan technology investment conference in Beijing​BR 
21 Jul, 2022

*ISLAMABAD: *The Special Technology Zones Authority (STZA), Cabinet Division, Government of Pakistan, the Pakistan’s Embassy in Beijing, Ministry of Foreign Affairs and the Zhongguancun Belt and Road Industrial Promotion Association (ZBRA) of China, jointly organised the first ever China-Pakistan Technology Investment Conference (CPTIC) virtually.

More than 4500 representatives of the Chinese technology ecosystem, including science and technology parks, high tech production enterprises, technology companies, investment organisations, research and development centres, Chinese state-owned infrastructure companies and Chinese agencies of national, provincial, and municipal governments attended the conference.

The conference can probably be termed as one of the biggest ever forum held between Pakistan and China in terms of participation from Chinese companies. STZA aims to create new linkages with the technology sector in China and pave way for the Pakistani and Chinese technology players to cooperate in the field of technology, and attract Chinese investments, knowledge and technology capabilities through ensuring world-class customer experience and ease of doing business for their operations in Pakistan’s Special Technology Zones (STZs).

Ambassador of Pakistan to China, Moinul Haque opened the forum by welcoming the Chinese representatives. Acknowledging the strong diplomatic ties between the two nations, the ambassador informed the participants that joint working groups with the Ministry of Science and Technology, and Ministry of Information and Technology, have been established under the CPEC framework.

He recognised China as a global leader in the technology industry and stated that both countries have many avenues to cooperate in the field of technology sector. The ambassador appreciated the role of Chairman STZA and his team in enabling the technology ecosystem in Pakistan and create effective linkages with Chinese technology companies.

Amer Hashmi, the Chairman of STZA stated that China is a leading partner in developing the knowledge ecosystem in Pakistan, revealing that STZA had set up a dedicated China desk to help Chinese technology companies and large-scale enterprises investing in Pakistan’s STZs.

The STZs are being developed under the Triple Helix Model of Innovation, bringing together the government, industry and academia to remove barriers and create ease of doing business for domestic and foreign technology sector companies. He thanked the Ambassador of Pakistan to the People’s Republic of China for facilitating the virtual conference and pledged his resolute support for the Chinese technology investors.

The conference was also facilitated by the Chinese Embassy in Islamabad, which was represented by Cao Zhouhua, the First Secretary of Science and Technology. He said that both sides are exploring multi spectral cooperation in the technology sector including, knowledge sharing, zone development, research, policy development, joint training of professionals, and management of STZs as per international benchmarks.

Director of Strategic Planning at STZA, Hamza Saeed Orakzai, who also heads the China desk at STZA, gave a detailed presentation to the representatives including the tax incentives, regulatory support and one window facilitation for the perspective Chinese technology investors.

Zhang Xiodong the President of ZBRA stated that due to the technology boom in China, the taxation revenue increased by 2000 times over the last 30 years. He called for the integration of Chinese and Pakistani Universities for joint R&D to enable and support the China – Pakistan Innovation Centre in China and said that ZBRA and STZA under a partnership are exploring avenues of cooperation for the development of STZs in Pakistan.

Javaid Iqbal, the Chief Commercial Officer of STZA urged Chinese technology sector companies, investors and large-scale enterprises to engage in strategic conversation with STZA to explore future opportunities, stating that Pakistan’s demographic advantage stood for a unique investment base for Chinese technology companies and research organizations, and both countries could enormously benefit by working together in R&D, especially in emerging technologies, such as artificial intelligence, cloud and quantum computing, semiconductors, internet of things and smart devices design and manufacturing.

The STZA remains committed to job creation, technology transfer and human capital development in Pakistan with a special focus on youth entrepreneurship and innovation. Through its international partnerships and agreements, STZA aims to create a technology-driven knowledge economy in Pakistan to diversify economic indicators and create a new engine for rapid economic growth in the country.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2022


----------



## Luosifen

German investors interested in CPEC SEZs


KARACHI, August 9 (Gwadar Pro)- German investors on Monday afternoon expressed interest to invest in




gwadarpro.pk





By Shafqat Ali | Gwadar Pro Aug 9, 2022



KARACHI, August 9 (Gwadar Pro)- German investors on Monday afternoon expressed interest to invest in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC)’s Special Economic Zones (SEZs) and other sectors in Pakistan.
A trade delegation from Germany held a meeting with the Federation of Pakistan Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FPCCI) and health officials in Karachi to discuss mutual interest matters.
The delegation of Business Coral GmbH, led by its CEO Syed Mohsin Raza, met with the FPCCI delegation and health sector officials to discuss investment opportunities and to offer specialized services/expertise pertaining to Pakistan’s tourism and health industry.
During the meeting, the German company announced employment opportunities for Pakistani nursing and para-medical staff in German hospitals.
The trade delegation has also expressed a keen interest to explore investment in Pakistan’s tourism industry and SEZs.


----------



## ghazi52

Luosifen said:


> German investors interested in CPEC SEZs
> 
> 
> KARACHI, August 9 (Gwadar Pro)- German investors on Monday afternoon expressed interest to invest in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gwadarpro.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Shafqat Ali | Gwadar Pro Aug 9, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> KARACHI, August 9 (Gwadar Pro)- German investors on Monday afternoon expressed interest to invest in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC)’s Special Economic Zones (SEZs) and other sectors in Pakistan.
> A trade delegation from Germany held a meeting with the Federation of Pakistan Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FPCCI) and health officials in Karachi to discuss mutual interest matters.
> The delegation of Business Coral GmbH, led by its CEO Syed Mohsin Raza, met with the FPCCI delegation and health sector officials to discuss investment opportunities and to offer specialized services/expertise pertaining to Pakistan’s tourism and health industry.
> During the meeting, the German company announced employment opportunities for Pakistani nursing and para-medical staff in German hospitals.
> The trade delegation has also expressed a keen interest to explore investment in Pakistan’s tourism industry and SEZs.


Such things happen weekly, only show interest, nothing happening on ground.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


ISLAMABAD, Aug 25 (APP): Federal Minister for Industries and Production, Syed Murtaza Mahmud here on Thursday offered China to set up its industry in 1,500-acre Dhabeji Special Economic Zone in Sindh, manufacture products there and export to the world.

The minister was talking to Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Nong Rong who called him, according to a press statement issued by the Ministry of Industries. Both the dignitaries exchanged views on range of bilateral issues of mutual interest and cooperation, it added.

The minister asked the Chinese companies, already working in mobile manufacturing, automobile and other sectors in Pakistan, to bring more investment keeping in view cheap and competitive labour in the country.

For export promotion, the minister said both the countries could work together on long term policies and exchange ideas with regard to exporting zones. He said, currently 700 processing zones were working in China while only 8 processing zones were operational in Pakistan.

He said, Pakistan had a great potential in agriculture sector especially fruits could be exported to China after its value addition. He also stressed the need to increase volume of chilli export although Pakistan was already exporting the commodity to China.

The minister informed the ambassador that the floods incurred heavy loss to the agricultural sector, especially different crops were damaged badly.

On the occasion, the ambassador told the minister that China had given financial assistance to flood affectees through Red Crescent Society and Chinese companies working in Pakistan were being mobilized for fund raising for the purpose.

Chinese ambassador assured the minister of supporting Pakistani agricultural sector through modern technology and trained management to enhance yield of crops.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
Pakistan Oxygen to set up plant in Rashakai SEZ​September 27, 2022





Pakistan Oxygen Limited (POL) has planned to set up a state-of-the-art plant in Rashakai Special Economic Zone of the premier China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) in Pakistan. Pakistan Oxygen Limited is a public listed company, and a leading supplier of medical and industrial gases in Pakistan with a proud legacy of over 85 years. They have 12 operational plants in Pakistan, and are now expanding their operations in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Pakistan Oxygen Limited (POL) has planned to set up a state-of-the-art plant in Rashakai Special Economic Zone of the premier China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) in Pakistan, said a press release issued here on Monday.

Pakistan Oxygen Limited is a public listed company, and a leading supplier of medical and industrial gases in Pakistan with a proud legacy of over 85 years. They have 12 operational plants in Pakistan, and are now expanding their operations in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Pakistan Oxygen Limited has planned to invest around USD 15 million in this project, which is expected to be operationalized by the end 2023.

This project will open new avenues for direct and indirect employment and training of local skilled and unskilled resources. In pursuance of same, CEO Pakistan Oxygen Limited, and RSEZDOC (CRBC) has signed Allotment Agreement and Renewable Energy Electric Supply Agreement.—APP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,,.,
China assures full support in developing SEZ’s as part of CPEC​October 1, 2022






ISLAMABAD – Pakistan has sought support of China in facilitating roll-over of SAFE China deposits of US$ 2 billion in March 2023.

Nong Rong, Ambassador of the People’s Republic of China, called on Federal Minister for Finance and Revenue Senator Mohammad Ishaq Dar here at the Finance Division.

Finance Minister Ishaq Dar extended warm welcome to the ambassador and highlighted deep-rooted friendship and brotherly relations between Pakistan and China. The finance minister apprised the ambassador about the damages caused by the unprecedented floods in Pakistan. He expressed gratitude to the govt of China for extending all out support to the govt and people of Pakistan.

The finance minister also appreciated the support extended by the Chinese leadership in refinancing of syndicate facility of RMB 15 billion ( US$ 2.24 billion) to Pakistan and further sought support of the ambassador in facilitating roll-over of SAFE China deposits of US$ 2 billion in March 2023. Referring to CPEC, the finance minister said that the Economic Corridor will play an important role in taking Pakistan’s economy forward as well as cementing the bilateral relationship between both the countries.

Nong Rong, Ambassador of China, extended his felicitations to the minister on assuming his new responsibilities. The ambassador reaffirmed Chinese govt’s continued support to Pakistan and emphasized that China stands with people of Pakistan in this hour of need like a rock. 

The ambassador of China assured full support and cooperation of Chinese government in developing Special Economic Zones as part of CPEC. He also thanked Govt of Pakistan in facilitating Chinese companies in various projects in Pakistan. Finance Minister Ishaq Dar thanked the Chinese ambassador for support and cooperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,,.,.,.,.
Chitral Economic Zone ongoing works and section 4 status of Zone
Will CREATE 1600, DIRECT & 6400 indirect jobs. making way to the international market through Afghanistan CentralAsia.

Chitral airport & one of the proposed routes for CPEC would bring prosperity to Chitral.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luosifen

The 7th economic zone under CPEC to be constructed in Islamabad soon


ISLAMABAD, October 30, (Gwadar Pro)-The 7th economic zone will be constructed in Islamabad soon unde




gwadarpro.pk





The 7th economic zone under CPEC to be constructed in Islamabad soon​ 
By Shafqat Ali | Gwadar Pro Oct 30, 2022



ISLAMABAD, October 30, (Gwadar Pro)-The 7th economic zone will be constructed in Islamabad soon under the framework of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
According to the Planning Ministry the a total of 4500 acres of land near Rawat area and 7500 acres near the new Islamabad Airport would be allotted for the construction of the 7th special economic zone.
The economic zone will have the capability to process crude oil. The allotted land will be given to industrialists and will not be sold via estate agents.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.,.
Construction of SEZs under CPEC: Wave of investments by Chinese enterprises likely: SEZA chief​Recorder

*LAHORE: “*With the acceleration of the construction of Special Economic Zones (SEZs) under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), there is a strong wave of international investment led by Chinese enterprises in Pakistan because our textile, leather, pharmaceutical, and surgical instrument industries are among the best globally, and the products are exported all over the globe,” stated by S M Naveed, Chairman Special Economic Zones (SEZs) on Monday during executive body meeting at Pakistan China Joint Chamber (PCJCCI) Secretariat.

The meeting was attended by Moazzam Ghurki, President PCJCCI, Fang Yulong, Senior Vice President PCJCCI, Hamza Khalid, Vice President PCJCCI, Salahuddin Hanif, Secretary General PCJCCI and other executive members.

S M Naveed, Chairman Special Economic Zones Authority (SEZA) Government of Punjab said that the large-scale transfer of China’s modern industries to Pakistan will drive the development of Pakistan’s industrial modernisation and help boost Pakistan’s export of advanced industrial products, bringing a large amount of foreign exchange income to Pakistan and enhancing the country’s financial strength. According to CPEC Authority of the Pakistani government, the main sectors in which Chinese companies can establish their industries in Pakistani SEZs include textile, footwear, pharmaceutical and information technology (IT) sectors.


He added that millions of jobs could be created for the locals through Chinese textile industry because it employs as many as 2,000 local Pakistanis in one shift. From here we see that once a large number of Chinese enterprises are landed in Pakistan’s SEZs, millions of jobs will be created for the locals. He also said that at the same time, local workers working in Chinese enterprises will receive extensive technical training, upgrading human resources development in Pakistan.

Moazzam Ghurki, President PCJCCI added that the best part is that the Chinese side will continue to provide intellectual and technical support to accelerate Pakistan’s priority sectors especially through the 9 SEZs of Pakistan under CPEC wherein 03 SEZs have been prioritized and are now at an advanced stage of development.

Hamza Khalid, Vice President PCJCCI said that I am confident that through this cooperation, many Chinese companies will reap benefits of Pakistan’s competitive advantages. It will definitely help in transforming trade potential into investment potential. Salahuddin Hanif, secretary General PCJCCI added that the young entrepreneurs of Pakistan should unite to boost the economy of Pakistan through learning contemporary techniques from Chinese enterprises.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Congratulations... Special Economic Zone near Kasur for receiving BOI approval, wishing it achieving objective of creating a cluster for textiles exports & generate a significant amount of employment & foreign reserve, as the first privately owned SEZ with Chinese capital..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
Pakistan currently developing five SEZs under CPEC, says SEZA chief​Recorder Report 

*LAHORE: S M Naveed, Chairman Special Economic Zones Authority (SEZA) shared during a meeting held on Monday at his office that Pakistan is currently developing five out of nine SEZs nominated under CPEC including Allama Iqbal Industrial City in Faisalabad, Punjab, Dhabeji SEZ in Sindh, Rashakai SEZ in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Boston SEZ in Balochistan. Another fast-track SEZ is in Gwadar namely Gwadar Free Zone which is also under progress.*

He added that the first phase of Gwadar Free Zone at an area of 60 acre land is already fully functional while the mighty second phase spanning over 2200 acres of land is under construction.

Both Pakistani and the Chinese authorities reviewed progress on Special Economic Zones; they had a common notion that SEZs would help boost economic activity in the country, generate employment opportunities and earn foreign exchange.


S M Naveed, added that numerous Chinese companies’ representatives had visited Pakistan to discuss some outstanding issues and were informed that all issues on way to make these projects a success, would be resolved on priority. Pakistan is interested to relocate the Chinese industries in the CPEC SEZs to benefit from the expertise of the companies.

Textile, information technology, agriculture, science and technology sectors, and mining sectors are the key areas in which Pakistan is keen to bring foreign direct investment in a bid to boost exports and to substitute the country’s imports. The upcoming projects in CPEC would mainly be in these sectors which would act as dual-beneficial tool, cutting down the country’s imports and increasing the exports.

S M Naveed, Chairman SEZs shared that all the notified SEZs together in across the country, account for approximately 10,029.64 acres of industrial land out of which 5,220.62 acres (52%) have been allotted to investors for setting up of industry with planned investments of Rs 633.9 billion, 43.6% of this comprises of FDI component (USD 1.73 billion).

He added that I believe China-Pakistan Economic Corridor is a rare opportunity for Pakistan to boost its economy and overcome deepening economic recession. Since, the country is facing trade deficit, depleting reserves, a declining rupee value and number of other challenges; this initiative can turn things around leading the country to economic stability.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2022


----------

